# Zophone i5 - [Q] & [A] and Development Area



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## mstrkvsh (Mar 2, 2013)

Kavik said:


> Howdy--
> 
> I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







thanks for this, I recieved my zophone nano version today, and my review so far is :



battery life is good, 

gps don't find me any gps satellite

cannot or don't know how to dual boot

Wifi signal and 3g from time to time drops and reconnects on its own 

not been able to install googleplay

im able to manage my three accounts of email with the default email iphone app

kinda laggy on the unlock screen and so on..





I'm looking to install google play 

and it'd be good to have an updated or tweaked ROM ... sooo good



anyways thanks for opening this threath and if anyone has any questions , feel free to ask! 


peace!

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




*UPDATE 1*

I got news! 

google play, navigator, youtube, gmail and maps are now installed and u can launch em without crashing or anything.


the problem is now tho, when u try to use any of them, and try to log in your google account, it keeps looking to sync but it fails.



to install the apps, follow this guide: 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2121883





UPDATE 2_



After  having the Google apps installed but not allowing me to sync, I flashed via update.zip the G apps via boot,

Now the sd card is not avaliable. And the G apps still don't work.


I have the same problem as techfusions(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cZmyK96ijc&list=UUX4NiBkEQOq4u8t_gUXy-wA&index=1)

the phone is not able to read whats in the sd card 1 either tne #2.

Root explorer reads the sd cards tho and is able to reproduce files, music etc.

but the phone is not able to navigate there thru 'files app',




any idea?


it seems that the sd card is not being formated or anything is just that its not properly adressed in the zophone or something.... any idea?


*UPDATE 3*


DUAL BOOT ISSUE, i was able to boot, well, not real boot , to ANdroid by just installing an android launcher , then press the 'home' button twice and then u can switch from apple home (ios) to the launcher and have normal android.


----------



## FPSValiji (Mar 5, 2013)

*Most Helpful Article for Zophone I5*



mstrkvsh said:


> thanks for this, I recieved my zophone nano version today, and my review so far is :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks very helpful
Gonna order my Zophone I5 from androidforcheap

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




mstrkvsh said:


> thanks for this, I recieved my zophone nano version today, and my review so far is :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hi
Any News on the Dual boot for this phone like propper dual boot because i was gonna try and put cynogen mod 10 on it but i didn't wanna lose my original IOS rom and btw what is G apps


----------



## mstrkvsh (Mar 5, 2013)

hi, G apps are Google apps. navigator, maps, places etc... 


My zophone is totally useless now,,,, from gps not working to sd cards damaged and now i can't even install any app....


I cannot flash any ROM to have the phone fixed again because when i connect my phone via USB all the computers i've tried just crashes and shuts down.

so with that, and from the phone not being able to read the sd card, i don't have a way to transfer the update.zip package to be able to flash the rom with the recovery image provided....


damnn..... this phone has been a mess.



I'm ordering the goophone i5.. just gonna flash mayianjay rom's and leave it there.. cos  who knows how the chineses designed the file structure of these phones.. 




advices:



DONT REMOVE ANY APP OR MOVE ANY APP FROM THE IOS -> i did change some apps to SD and then when i reboot the apps disappeared from sysetm and i wasn't allowed to install anything else.

I you buy the zophone.. leave it like it is or you will have a 300$ bricked nice looking phone





as for the android cheap, i think thats the fake zophone if i remeber correctly, if it has 1 gb is fake zophone, and i think that one either has 1gb or is the microsim version and not the nanosim version.



peace







*
UPDATE*

I FIXED IT!!! SUCCESSSS!!!

it's been a week sleeping only 4 hours and stright work ....but.....WORTH IT!



ok so basically my lightnight cable was the issue i just cut and connect a usb normal cable together with the lightnigh cable ( the 8 pin connector) and that gave me acces to the phone.


Then using flashtool and downloading the rom from zophone.hk (translating in chinese and signing up thanks to a chinese friend) i was able to chat (translating via google) with an zophone agent who lead me to a post where i could download the official rom.


after that i connected the phone to the pc , load the files into flashtool then shut down the phone the connecting the phone to usb and then pressing firmware updating, i flashed the official ROM,


but it was android!!!!


i had to install an app called andrew app and move it to the sd card, then execute it, then the password is zophonei5, then it'll install some files and boot THEN VOILA!!!!



zophone factory new rom all fixed PHONE!!


ROM and ANDREW app to switch from android to ios


zophone(dot)hk/bbs/thread-8078-1-1.html



also look for the USB VCOM driver for 6577 and installit before all the process.


you have to be logged in order to download the rom.



about the REAL dual boot system... i just don't care now. im finally happy with my zophone! 


now i'll just have to root it and that'd be all!!



GPS i read in the chinese forum, that i might no even have gps.. only locate via internet (if lucky) but it'd be nice to have it! 



peace!!


----------



## freddy1966 (Mar 6, 2013)

*please upload the rom*

you are the only able to download a original rom
every where i gone someone ask to download the ios style mtk 6577 rom
i found the android style 6577 nanosim rom that is here             pan(dot)baidu.com/share/link?shareid=205163&uk=1107590578
i hope you can help us with your rom


----------



## mano90 (Mar 6, 2013)

who can help me?

i have zophone original zophone whit vip card ecc ecc nano sim 6577 buy from taobao

but my problem it's  find and flash  rom. Not possible for me to register to forum zophone.hk (not have number china for sms to confirm registration) LOL!!! i can't read istruction or download new rom.

1° problem   what's program use for flash phone? i think, i must  use sp flash tool, but when i connect the phone whit usb cable the phone boot. not stay off also i'm not able to install driver VCOM
i try whit twrp ( i had install twrp 2.3.2. port -- install as procedure on XDA forum) all ok!! but when i flash zip file i have an error (--signature failed)

anyone here can teach me how i can flash phone (mtk6577), or know i can register on zophone.hk forum?

please help me!!


----------



## mstrkvsh (Mar 7, 2013)

hi, i asked my seller to register to the forum for me..



i'll upload the rom really soon. with the flash tool and everything i needed USB VCOM driver too

and the app i used once i had ics 4.0 installed to install the IOS over the ics too! 


peace!


----------



## dauerfeuer (Mar 7, 2013)

*FW*

hey< guys,

i have this phone: http://www.dhgate (DOT)com/zophone-i5-mtk6577-dual-core-android-4-1/p-ff8080813bdf4af4013be5cdcc56741c.html

im looking for a new fw cause my try to flash gapps doenst work. im getting "process.media closed" message all the time.
so i hope you can tell me wich fw i can flash. i downloaded the version from pan.baidu.
is it comatible?
Thanks alot


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems like all the vids on YouTube have sold me on wanting to get a zophone i5,

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy1966 (Mar 7, 2013)

reply for
dauerfeuer

Mayiandjay is a great phone lover ,  bought from efit same phone and he said is a goophone i5.not the zophone he hope.
go on youtube and search his channel you can see the truth 
take care


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 7, 2013)

freddy1966 said:


> Mayiandjay is a great phone lover ,  bought from efit same phone and he said is a goophone i5.not the zophone he hope.
> go on youtube and search his channel you can see the truth
> take care

Click to collapse



Wtf are you talking about

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy1966 (Mar 7, 2013)

*what i' m talking about*



androidfoshizzle said:


> Wtf are you talking about
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



www(dot)youtube(dot)com/watch?v=xfzf-98tnGQ&list=UUemr5DdVlUMWvh3dW0SvUwQ&index=10


----------



## jojoshua1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Same here


----------



## dauerfeuer (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks. that was my thought too. i wrote him but he didnt reply yet. i really want to be sure. can someone please upload the apps from the system folder of his zophone please? maybe thats all i need to chance. 

thanks


----------



## rahan1976 (Mar 8, 2013)

*zophone & Windows7*

Hello,
I've got a zophone i5 (from dhgate-efit) but when I plug it via usb on my w7 computer, i don't see the zophone contents.
I can see 2 drives letters(1 for each sdcard) but i can't see the contents.

It charges correctly, but it seems there are no w7 drivers.

Is there a way to got W7 drivers for zophone i5 ?

Thanks.


----------



## dauerfeuer (Mar 8, 2013)

rahan1976 said:


> Hello,
> I've got a zophone i5 (from dhgate-efit) but when I plug it via usb on my w7 computer, i don't see the zophone contents.
> I can see 2 drives letters(1 for each sdcard) but i can't see the contents.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey rahan,

you can save my ass! can you please make a backup of your phone and upload the file? that would be awsome. you need to go to the recovery (vol - & home & power)  press the home button when the android appears, then go to backup user data with vol + or - and swipe at the bottom from right to left over the screen.


----------



## pierpaolo0204 (Mar 9, 2013)

*firmware*

hi i like this forum. could someone post here a link to download the firmware of zophone i5 micro sim version 854*480 if resolution?


----------



## rahan1976 (Mar 9, 2013)

dauerfeuer said:


> hey rahan,
> 
> you can save my ass! can you please make a backup of your phone and upload the file? that would be awsome. you need to go to the recovery (vol - & home & power)  press the home button when the android appears, then go to backup user data with vol + or - and swipe at the bottom from right to left over the screen.

Click to collapse



Ok but the problem is that I can't access the contents of my zophone because my W7 doesn't recognize it.


----------



## dauerfeuer (Mar 9, 2013)

did you activated the usb mass storage in the drop down menu? i have win7 too and no problems at all.


----------



## rahan1976 (Mar 9, 2013)

dauerfeuer said:


> did you activated the usb mass storage in the drop down menu? i have win7 too and no problems at all.

Click to collapse



Yes it is activated because I see the 2 sdcards drive letters, but when i plug the zophone w7 claims for drivers that are not available.


*UPDATE:*

I got USB drivers for the zophone HERE

Now I can see the contents of the zophone sdcards. I instaled google play store, but doesn't work: it starts and closes just after starting.

An idea ?

Thanks.


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## dauerfeuer (Mar 9, 2013)

just to be sure, you had activated usb at your phone when its pluged in right? i see the two drives when i didnt put my phone in storage mode.


----------



## dauerfeuer (Mar 11, 2013)

hi

first of all you need to do a backup as i described in a post before. i had trouble with the playstore to but now my phone is nearly useless. please make a backup and make an upload of it. thanks


----------



## rahan1976 (Mar 11, 2013)

dauerfeuer said:


> hi
> 
> first of all you need to do a backup as i described in a post before. i had trouble with the playstore to but now my phone is nearly useless. please make a backup and make an upload of it. thanks

Click to collapse



Ok. HERE you will find the backup user data.
But don't forget, I also have a pb with google play as I described in my last message.
I think there are not all google services available on the zophone.



> Now I can see the contents of the zophone sdcards. I instaled google play store, but doesn't work: it starts and closes just after starting.
> 
> An idea ?

Click to collapse


----------



## dauerfeuer (Mar 12, 2013)

doesnt work because of achecksum failure.
can you backup your system apps via snappea? just install it go to apps (system apps) mark all and export to your pc?

my last chance.
DAMN


----------



## rahan1976 (Mar 12, 2013)

dauerfeuer said:


> doesnt work because of achecksum failure.
> can you backup your system apps via snappea? just install it go to apps (system apps) mark all and export to your pc?
> 
> my last chance.
> DAMN

Click to collapse



Ok I try with snappea.

Do you think if the device is rooted, there are some chances Google Play works better ?

If so, is there a way to root the zophone ?


----------



## rahan1976 (Mar 13, 2013)

rahan1976 said:


> Ok I try with snappea.
> 
> Do you think if the device is rooted, there are some chances Google Play works better ?
> 
> If so, is there a way to root the zophone ?

Click to collapse



HERE you will find the backup of system apps by snappea.


----------



## freddy1966 (Mar 13, 2013)

[Please if is not a problem i need the little file Change .apk (63kb)of the sd  of the zophone 
thank you


----------



## rahan1976 (Mar 14, 2013)

Now Google Play Store works fine after rooting the zophone and installing Google Apps.


----------



## Drambuie1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello guys

I have the Zophone i5 MicroSIM Edition and everything is working great! Syncing works, Google Play and other Google Apps work fine, I have almost no lag at all and the phone came pre-rooted. 

Can someone guide me on how to make a backup of my firmware and post it online so other people can use it to recover/update their devices? 

Please post only if you are 100% sure on how to do it! I don't wanna risk bricking my phone and mostly others.

Thanks


----------



## mano90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Drambuie1 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have the Zophone i5 MicroSIM Edition and everything is working great! Syncing works, Google Play and other Google Apps work fine, I have almost no lag at all and the phone came pre-rooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





set phone in debug mode

connect to pc USB, install ADB driver

download MtkDroidTools here:

http://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=DmxBO+/G+UOWKHNd5wCYRB6ynq1AO3WV+szMe+N2WEA=

run MtkdroidTools  go tab   root, backup,recovery and click  backup

:good:


----------



## vnman (Mar 19, 2013)

*Androidforcheap.com*

Where did you buy the phone from?

I ordered zophone i5 nano SIM from androidforcheap, they say that it is shipped on the 05.03.2013. I got a tracking number from them but seems that the tracking number is bogus. I have email them and they assured me that the phone is "on way" and post office "have not time to update tracking system".

I tried again today with the tracking number and still 0 item found.

Maybe they send the phone via "Snail mail"? (Normal post). I just hope that they send the phone and not just f***ing me about.

Do you have any experience with androidforcheap?

Thanks


----------



## freddy1966 (Mar 19, 2013)

*androidforcheap*

bought on jan 28 arrived on feb 20     i bought the 2335 type
i have paied for dhl but they have delivered with ems   (they use harpost to send the mail)
to receive the correct code i sent a lot of mail but only with paypal intervention they send me the correct track,
the phone is nice, not the exact model with card of the Zophone.hk site but a good device, the logo is POOR ,the gps...................
sorry for my english but is my best


----------



## Mea68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*grrr*



vnman said:


> Where did you buy the phone from?
> 
> I ordered zophone i5 nano SIM from androidforcheap, they say that it is shipped on the 05.03.2013. I got a tracking number from them but seems that the tracking number is bogus. I have email them and they assured me that the phone is "on way" and post office "have not time to update tracking system".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also bought a Zophone from androidforcheap on February 24th 2013. I did not get an actual working tracking number until I told them I would be filing a dispute and I ended up receiving my phone 5 days later, which was last Friday March 15th 2013. While the battery was charged, the phone seemed to be AWESOME! But, since the battery has died, I have not been able to charge the phone, or even get it to turn on. I can't seem to download a driver for it or anything. I asked to have a new lightning cable sent from them and they said they could not send one because it would be damaged in shipping. I ended up buying a new Griffin lightning cable which will not work either so I have just today opened a dispute with them through Paypal. I really liked what I had seen from the phone, the iphone 5 look with the android system, but I don't know what to do. Could someone PLEASE help me?


----------



## freddy1966 (Mar 19, 2013)

*android for trouble*

look  this may be you have same problem with wires.    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mqSno7XS5E
no hope with paypal if the item is arrived they can't do anything
try with an original cable borrowed from a friend
good luck


----------



## Loesje_1986 (Mar 20, 2013)

*original rom*



mstrkvsh said:


> hi, G apps are Google apps. navigator, maps, places etc...
> 
> 
> My zophone is totally useless now,,,, from gps not working to sd cards damaged and now i can't even install any app....
> ...

Click to collapse




can you please give me the original rom? I am desperate for it!! please!!


----------



## freddy1966 (Mar 20, 2013)

Loesje_1986 said:


> can you please give me the original rom? I am desperate for it!! please!!

Click to collapse



i also asked march 6th but nothing happened i think we are hopeless
good luck


----------



## vnman (Mar 20, 2013)

Mea68 said:


> I also bought a Zophone from androidforcheap on February 24th 2013. I did not get an actual working tracking number until I told them I would be filing a dispute and I ended up receiving my phone 5 days later, which was last Friday March 15th 2013. While the battery was charged, the phone seemed to be AWESOME! But, since the battery has died, I have not been able to charge the phone, or even get it to turn on. I can't seem to download a driver for it or anything. I asked to have a new lightning cable sent from them and they said they could not send one because it would be damaged in shipping. I ended up buying a new Griffin lightning cable which will not work either so I have just today opened a dispute with them through Paypal. I really liked what I had seen from the phone, the iphone 5 look with the android system, but I don't know what to do. Could someone PLEASE help me?

Click to collapse



Look like I have to send mail to androidforcheap and demand for a valid tracking number. I will file a dispute with paypal if they do not give what i want within 2 days.


----------



## Mea68 (Mar 21, 2013)

vnman said:


> Look like I have to send mail to androidforcheap and demand for a valid tracking number. I will file a dispute with paypal if they do not give what i want within 2 days.

Click to collapse



Believe me, they won't give you what you want unless you threaten them (which is really sad). My phone still will not come on so I have had to order a cheap cable from ebay, which you will probably have to do too. Imo, they act as if we can't get updates, the truth about our orders, or even working devices.


----------



## JulesAudemars (Mar 22, 2013)

*Zophone ROM*

I have managed to register at the zophone.hk forum but i dont have the permission to view the thread to download the rom

does anybody have a VIP card? i need the numer to download the rom i will upload it then


----------



## zetex (Mar 22, 2013)

mstrkvsh said:


> hi, i asked my seller to register to the forum for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

Can you please upload the rom package.

What works and what doesn't with the new rom?

Many thanks

Ian


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## mano90 (Mar 22, 2013)

i'm registered on website forum, i try last rom for 6577 (not official not exist), only android, (but possible whit little trick-file to come as Iphone) it's a base rom from ICS 4.0.4,
stable version, i try this rom from one week, no crash, i change keyboard (not like eng-chin lang) i had install market google, work ok wifi ok,
Bt ok, but in this rom  no module GPS !! LOL!!.
i'll post here link for see on youtube the phone whit new rom.
sorry for my poor english..
stay tuned 

here my Zophone whit last rom from bbs zophone

http://youtu.be/AvcCmC0D5Jw


----------



## zetex (Mar 22, 2013)

mano90 said:


> i'm registered on website forum, i try last rom for 6577 (not official not exist), only android, (but possible whit little trick-file to come as Iphone) it's a base rom from ICS 4.0.4,
> stable version, i try this rom from one week, no crash, i change keyboard (not like eng-chin lang) i had install market google, work ok wifi ok,
> Bt ok, but in this rom  no module GPS !! LOL!!.
> i'll post here link for see on youtube the phone whit new rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great, looking forward to trying the rom

Thanks

Ian


----------



## freddy1966 (Mar 23, 2013)

*if you want android rom*



zetex said:


> That's great, looking forward to trying the rom
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian

Click to collapse



lol a link is best....then a lot of words



http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=205163&uk=1107590578


----------



## zetex (Mar 23, 2013)

freddy1966 said:


> lol a link is best....then a lot of words
> 
> 
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=205163&uk=1107590578

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot I will give it a try..

Z


----------



## LuvlyBelle (Mar 24, 2013)

Mea68 said:


> Believe me, they won't give you what you want unless you threaten them (which is really sad). My phone still will not come on so I have had to order a cheap cable from ebay, which you will probably have to do too. Imo, they act as if we can't get updates, the truth about our orders, or even working devices.

Click to collapse



same issue here (I commented on your youtube post)

I contacted my seller and they said they'd send me a new cable this weekend (well last, now). I think I'll just file a dispute with paypal just in case the phone still won't turn on. I think paypal CAN resolve issues of a defective product.


----------



## zetex (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,

How is everyone's wifi, is it stable.... Mine disconnects all the time...

Thanks

Z


----------



## Mea68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*zophone*

After so dang long, I still have not been able to get my phone to charge and it is driving me nuts!! If the charger I ordered from ebay does not work, then I am going to say eff it and send it back.


----------



## vnman (Mar 26, 2013)

LuvlyBelle said:


> same issue here (I commented on your youtube post)
> 
> I contacted my seller and they said they'd send me a new cable this weekend (well last, now). I think I'll just file a dispute with paypal just in case the phone still won't turn on. I think paypal CAN resolve issues of a defective product.

Click to collapse



Seems that dispute via PayPal works yiippeee 

I now have valid tracking number, androidforcheap sent the phone on the 23032013. Actually they have the nerve to say I need to check the tracking number BEFORE open the dispute with PayPal, with the valid tracking number I can see that the order been sent from Beijing China on the 23032013.

Hope that they sent me what I have ordered and not a bad quality phone (the one with glued on logo)....

Regards


----------



## Papsdebo (Mar 26, 2013)

hi everyone

i get an Original Zophone i5 nano sim version Vip Card ( english/chineese language )
the device came rooted , so my question is how can i manage to install the Google Playstore on it
because all apps installed seems to be in chineese
is there another rom available  ?


----------



## Mea68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Yeee!*

I bought a 20 dollar griffin lightning cable and  a really cheap 3 dollar cable off ebay, and the really cheap cable works!!! I am now back in business!!:laugh:


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 27, 2013)

zetex said:


> Thanks a lot I will give it a try..
> 
> Z

Click to collapse



and how did it go?


----------



## Drambuie1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok guys. I followed the instructions mano90 posted and made a backup of my ROM. The size of the .zip file though is 492MB! Is that normal?
I didn't include the userdata files and cache. 

I'm uploading it now, will post the link when it's up.


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 27, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> and how did it go?

Click to collapse



Check it myself. Wasting time. Switch much better


----------



## Drambuie1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok guys this is a ROM taken from my ZoPhone i5 MICROSIM version which I bought from feelforandroid. 

Some information:
My phone came prerooted, googleplay preinstalled and it has the typical iOS theme. It shows fake MT6589(It's actually MT6577) when you check the CPU and it comes with android 4.2 (at least that's what it says...)

I don't know if it's original zophone or not, but there are many people on youtube who have this phone and they all bought it as "zophone i5 microsim". 

So, here's the link: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2X7A577QROlRXlRcUNzaEJ1VVE/edit?usp=sharing

If someone can post a guide on how to use this to flash a zophone, it would be highly appreciated. 

please let me know if you need anything more, cause it's the first time i'm backing up the rom of my phone and uploading it.


----------



## dmoo3al7ob (Mar 28, 2013)

man u are the beasttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt thanksssssssss


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 28, 2013)

How to install *Google Play Market* (Zophone i5 v2 mtk6577 960x540 nanoSIM)

Need ROOT and RootExplorer

Copy files from View attachment Google.zip to System/app 
Change permissions 



Reboot the phone.

Its working :good:



Find the way to POWEROFF from any stage:* Vol"+"* and *Vo"- "* and *Home* :fingers-crossed: It is off the phone or reset if cable plug in


----------



## zetex (Mar 29, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> and how did it go?

Click to collapse



Hi mate

Didn't try it In the end, stuck with the rom that was on it and loaded the google apps into the system folder and changed the permissions.

All apps work google play etc, but the wifi signal is not great it works just loses connection some times.

I think I'm going to sell mine if anyone is interested in the uk. It's the black version 32g version. Boxed everything 

Looking for £120 delivered 

Thanks

Z


----------



## ushir (Mar 30, 2013)

Please could i ask you to share the rom that u downloaded from baidu on another site like mediashare or google? I am trying in vain to download the file from baidu but it is going so slow it keeps timing out. If anyone has this file i would greatly appreciate it if you could upload and share for me!


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 30, 2013)

ushir said:


> Please could i ask you to share the rom that u downloaded from baidu on another site like mediashare or google? I am trying in vain to download the file from baidu but it is going so slow it keeps timing out. If anyone has this file i would greatly appreciate it if you could upload and share for me!

Click to collapse



http://yadi.sk/d/1crdiopm3U8YU


----------



## zetex (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anybody know how to change the clockwork mod.

The one that's on mine is in Chinese?

Thanks alot

Z


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 30, 2013)

zetex said:


> Does anybody know how to change the clockwork mod.
> 
> The one that's on mine is in Chinese?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its simple. Use MtkDroidTools and this file View attachment recovery_i5_cwm.img
1. Get the ROOT and wait Superuser autoinstall


2. Chose boot from phone and recovery from this post

Enjoy


----------



## zetex (Mar 30, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Its simple. Use MtkDroidTools and this file View attachment 1845821
> View attachment 1845819View attachment 1845820

Click to collapse



I love you 

Thanks a lot 

Z

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

I really want to try and improve the stability of wifi

The rom that came with it, just drops out all the time unless I'm 10 foot away from the wireless router 

Once I have the English clockworkmod loaded I'm off to find a new rom

Any suggestions ?

Thanks alot

Z


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 30, 2013)

zetex said:


> I love you

Click to collapse



Tnx, but Im already married 



> I'm off to find a new rom

Click to collapse



Recovery works fine(Vol down) and I find the way reboot. Try 

Goophon i5 and W3 roms does not fit 



zetex said:


> improve the stability of wifi

Click to collapse



Do not have any problem with stability. Range on my SGS3 better, but stability and speed is fine.


----------



## ushir (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone know how to install the stock android rom that was posted earlier in this thread (the link on baidu). Ive got it but have no idea how to actually install it. Ive tried putting the file on my sdcard and from boot menu selecting install recovery from sdcard but it doesnt work. Am i doing somehting wrong?


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 30, 2013)

ushir said:


> Am i doing somehting wrong?

Click to collapse



This is not CWM rom
You need Flash_tool. Unzip all. Start Flashtool.exe. Chose MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
or use this ROM & Tools


----------



## zetex (Mar 30, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> This is not CWM rom
> You need Flash_tool. Unzip all. Start Flashtool.exe. Chose MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
> or use this ROM & Tools

Click to collapse



hi,

how do i load this rom onto my zophone (nano sim version)? and does google play store work ok?

thanks alot

Ian

ps  i loaded the recovery rom and its now in english.... thanks alot 

Z


----------



## Pax!!! (Mar 30, 2013)

zetex said:


> hi,
> 
> how do i load this rom onto my zophone (nano sim version)? and does google play store work ok?
> Z

Click to collapse



Yes. This for v2 nanoSIM
you can find Flashtool and ROM in this zip
look youtube or Google How Flash tool works

After you flash this rom you get Android 4






If you want "apple" copy folder on SD card and install apk from this. Run ICS and type password *zophonei5* 
After reboot you will see "Apple OS" 






You can switch back the same way anytime, but hard reset is a part of procedure
You can also  use this CWM Google play if you do not forget chage CWM after flashing )


----------



## mstrkvsh (Apr 1, 2013)

hi, how did you install googleplay? 





Pax!!! said:


> Yes. This for v2 nanoSIM
> you can find Flashtool and ROM in this zip
> look youtube or Google How Flash tool works
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 AM ----------

IT WORKSS thanks for sharing man


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 1, 2013)

mstrkvsh said:


> IT WORKSS thanks for sharing man

Click to collapse



I know )

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




mstrkvsh said:


> hi, how did you install googleplay?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39683106&postcount=56


----------



## Papsdebo (Apr 1, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> How to install *Google Play Market* (Zophone i5 v2 mtk6577 960x540 nanoSIM)
> 
> Need ROOT and RootExplorer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hi ,
thanks for this tip , but does it work on the Original Zophone  ?


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 1, 2013)

Papsdebo said:


> hi ,
> thanks for this tip , but does it work on the Original Zophone  ?

Click to collapse



All works on my Zophone i5 v2 mtk6577 960x540 nanoSIM(original with VIP card)
v1 6575 854x480 microSIM have Market from box and reset with 10sec hold POWER+HOME


----------



## Papsdebo (Apr 1, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> How to install *Google Play Market* (Zophone i5 v2 mtk6577 960x540 nanoSIM)
> 
> Need ROOT and RootExplorer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Pax!!! said:


> All works on my Zophone i5 v2 mtk6577 960x540 nanoSIM(original with VIP card)
> v1 with microSIM have Market from box and reset with 10sec hold POWER+HOME

Click to collapse



ok i will try , just want to be sure before, i will let you know


----------



## Papsdebo (Apr 1, 2013)

ok Pax
thx i install the Google Playstore and it works fine ^^
now , please can some one let me know how i can manage to get my 3G working on my Original Zophone ?


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 1, 2013)

Is zophone available at asian countries??


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 1, 2013)

Papsdebo said:


> 3G working on my Original Zophone ?

Click to collapse



I don't have any problem with 3G 
And autochage settings when insert another SIM


----------



## Papsdebo (Apr 1, 2013)

hummm i have no 3G
my carrier's name on the zophone is  20823 instead of Virgin
don't know how to fix this

also in settings/Carrier it says : NO sim
but my sim is already  in the device


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 1, 2013)

Papsdebo said:


> my carrier's name on the zophone is  20823 instead of Virgin

Click to collapse



Use this launcer and check Clear Status Bar in Settings View attachment espier.launcher_v_2.0.7.apk

If you upgrade it must download plugin, but old version like me more

Also you can use widget on 1nd page)


----------



## Papsdebo (Apr 1, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Use this launcer and check Clear Status Bar in Settings View attachment 1851233
> 
> If you upgrade it must download plugin, but old version like me more
> 
> Also you can use widget on 1nd page)

Click to collapse




thx you PAX but i'd rather have 3G working instead having my carrier's name  

but all you give works ^^


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 1, 2013)

Papsdebo said:


> thx you PAX but i'd rather have 3G working instead having my carrier's name
> 
> but all give works ^^

Click to collapse



dont know how can I help you. 2 carries I try make internet and mms settins after insert sim


----------



## Papsdebo (Apr 2, 2013)

thx Pax for the help
but for the moment it doesn't work
i even try this method

"How to get 3G network working!

- First of all you need another android phone.
- Download the titanium backup pro (must be this one) and APN Backup & Restore and install them on both phones.
- From the android phone set up your APN settings from the Network menu on Settings and save them.
- Open the APN Backup & Restore and backup your APN data. This information is kept on folder called ApnBackupRestore present on your SD card.
- You will notice that the file generated is an XML type.
- Copy that file from the android phone into the Goophone i5 to the same folder (ApnBackupRestore)
- Open the Titanium Backup search for the APN Backup & Restore, press it and add the apk as system file (very important step).
- After that, open the APN Backup & Restore go to settings and disable the ICS check
- Click on Restore APNs
- Choose the xml file and wait until the restore is complete.
- Turn on 3G data and you will see that works!"

but no more luck with this , i still haven't 3G working


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 2, 2013)

Try to get advice from your carrier ) Maybe new SIM(original nano not cut) or SMS with auto install setting


----------



## Papsdebo (Apr 2, 2013)

Pax you manage to install your APN manually  ? with your provider's data ??

or the 3G comes automaticly  ?


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 2, 2013)

Papsdebo said:


> or the 3G comes automaticly  ?

Click to collapse



Yes. When insert new sim. Maybe you have old sim
here is another carrier


----------



## ivoryHaze (Apr 2, 2013)

hey guys i have a problem i have the zophone i5 microsim from feelforandroid and my music application doesnt work everytime when i try to play a song an error appears and says "failed to play the requested stream" is there a rom out there ? how can i fix this problem the stock rom ios is very bad !!


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 2, 2013)

ivoryHaze said:


> hey guys i have a problem i have the zophone i5 microsim from feelforandroid and my music application doesnt work everytime when i try to play a song an error appears and says "failed to play the requested stream" is there a rom out there ? how can i fix this problem the stock rom ios is very bad !!

Click to collapse



Here is your ROM for v1 (if you absolutely sure you have zophone))


> you can find Flashtool and ROM in this zip
> look youtube or Google How Flash tool works

Click to collapse



Maybe find another player in Market?


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 2, 2013)

Papsdebo said:


> Pax you manage to install your APN manually  ? with your provider's data ??
> 
> or the 3G comes automaticly  ?

Click to collapse



Try sistem/etc/apns-conf.xml


----------



## ivoryHaze (Apr 2, 2013)

*?*



Pax!!! said:


> Here is your ROM  (if you absolutely sure you have zophone))

Click to collapse



i downloaded the file you gave me but what now ? unzip the file ? if yes what do i need to do to bring this rom in work ? there are many files.


----------



## mat33n (Apr 4, 2013)

Mea68 said:


> I also bought a Zophone from androidforcheap on February 24th 2013. I did not get an actual working tracking number until I told them I would be filing a dispute and I ended up receiving my phone 5 days later, which was last Friday March 15th 2013. While the battery was charged, the phone seemed to be AWESOME! But, since the battery has died, I have not been able to charge the phone, or even get it to turn on. I can't seem to download a driver for it or anything. I asked to have a new lightning cable sent from them and they said they could not send one because it would be damaged in shipping. I ended up buying a new Griffin lightning cable which will not work either so I have just today opened a dispute with them through Paypal. I really liked what I had seen from the phone, the iphone 5 look with the android system, but I don't know what to do. Could someone PLEASE help me?

Click to collapse



Hi you need to buy a new cable from ebay... i bought 3 different ones and only the high quality one works! hope that helps. :laugh:

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

Hi guys just getting you know mayiandjay is working on a custom from for this phone so watch out for it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yug15uD_BSA 

here is the you to link to his page etc.

also how to fix the contact sink issue and to get to recovery 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OziB6AGgOko


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 4, 2013)

mat33n said:


> Hi guys just getting you know mayiandjay is working on a custom from for this phone so watch out for it

Click to collapse



There is no original zophone i5 nanoSIM in his videos


----------



## dauerfeuer (Apr 4, 2013)

*bootloop*

I have a bootloop after changing some stuff. Can i flash the rom with flashtool in the recovery mode? I can still enter the recovery and vol + / vol -

THanks


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes you can. 
Download v1 or v2 ROM, run Flashtool.exe, in Flashtool Open file menu chose MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt in ROM folder, press DOWNLOAD, POWEROFF the i5 and plug in




GPS do not present on zophone v2 nanoSIM and this is very sad for me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMzln9qWg-c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ivoryHaze (Apr 4, 2013)

Pax!!! i have no scatter.txt in my files the rom you gave me


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 4, 2013)

ivoryHaze said:


> Pax!!! i have no scatter.txt in my files the rom you gave me

Click to collapse



You must chose zophone.bin in 1st Open file menu, wait Flashtool extract it and  





> press DOWNLOAD, POWEROFF the i5 and plug in

Click to collapse




REMEMBA ) You may brick the phone if not zophone i5 6575


----------



## dauerfeuer (Apr 4, 2013)

I have micro sim and mtk6577. Which version is this 1 or 2?
Thanks


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 4, 2013)

dauerfeuer said:


> I have micro sim and mtk6577. Which version is this 1 or 2?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I don't know such zophone. Maybe fake 6577(real mtk6575) You can see how many cores in /proc/cpuinfo or what score you have in ANTUTU test 4300-4900=mtk6575 if 5300-6800=mtk6577

Do you have VIP card and sticker on the box like this? 

View attachment 1858782


If you have bootloop you can try v1 first ) Nothing to loose


----------



## vnman (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally got the zophone i5 from androidforcheap.

Just as I suspected, this is not a real zophone i5, but a clone.

Checked the properties (build.prop) this phone is an "Alps i9"....

When first boot up, the wifi is very bad. The phone need to "warm up" a bit in order to show "3 bars" wifi signal....

Not the same firmware quality as the goophone i5....

btw in order to switch the GUI you need to root the phone first, then install the file that Pax gave us otherwise you will get ICS all the time....

Antutu score for the ICS is 5747 and with ios 5466....


----------



## freddy1966 (Apr 5, 2013)

*try the gps*



vnman said:


> Finally got the zophone i5 from androidforcheap.
> 
> Just as I suspected, this is not a real zophone i5, but a clone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i also buy from androidforcheap and another good news is the gps that is dead


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 5, 2013)

vnman said:


> Finally got the zophone i5 from androidforcheap.
> 
> Just as I suspected, this is not a real zophone i5, but a clone..

Click to collapse



I think it is real one. 
Switch UI just change follders app and framework inside *zophone* ROM. They must exist in sistem/sistem/(iapp, aapp, aframework, iframework)


----------



## vnman (Apr 5, 2013)

freddy1966 said:


> i also buy from androidforcheap and another good news is the gps that is dead

Click to collapse



I think I'll keep it and start a new hobby, developing ROM for the zophone i5 :laugh:


----------



## dauerfeuer (Apr 6, 2013)

i got the error: BROM ERROR : S_COM_PORT_OPEN_FAIL

what can i do?

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------




dauerfeuer said:


> i got the error: BROM ERROR : S_COM_PORT_OPEN_FAIL
> 
> what can i do?

Click to collapse



and: i only got a .bin file for ver1 how can i extract it?

thanks

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------

i dont have the txt file and if i open the bin in flashtools nothing is loading. so i need the txt file before to flash the fw v1


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## dauerfeuer (Apr 6, 2013)

so im not sure which fw i should give a try. antutu showed 5800 points and mtk6577 so i think i have a clone. i dont have a vip card just the phone. how can i install ver2? what bin file should i add to the different folders at flashtool: download agent, scatter loading, auth file, cert file and util file? i got logo, preloader and uboot. bin files


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 6, 2013)

dauerfeuer said:


> so i think i have a clone. i dont have a vip card just the phone. how can i install ver2?

Click to collapse



You need contact with a seller about where find update. Zophone ROMs don't fit


----------



## dauerfeuer (Apr 6, 2013)

ok i contacted the seller / made a dispute. i can send it back he will exchange.


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 6, 2013)

dauerfeuer said:


> ok i contacted the seller / made a dispute. i can send it back he will exchange.

Click to collapse



ask him original zophone or goophone. You will not have a problem with soft. can you give a link where u buy?


----------



## dauerfeuer (Apr 6, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t2rf0hum4mddar3/Zophone%20i5.pdf?m


----------



## munsterh (Apr 7, 2013)

*zophone nano sim*

Hi there,

I bought I zophone nano-sim from hkdayo via Dhgate.

This is the phone mayiandjay bought. It has 512MB Ram, true 6577 and 854 Screen Resolution.

I rooted the phone as mayiandjay explained and delete some of the chinese System apps via rootexplorer.

Unfortunately I deleted too many System apps. The phone now keeps displaying an error message when I start the launcher.

I can Access the recovery, but restore phone doesnt help and I have not made a backup yet.

I presume the way Forward is to use the flashtool, right? However - which is the right Rom to use?


----------



## dauerfeuer (Apr 7, 2013)

i have the same phone. i still dont now which fw to use.


----------



## munsterh (Apr 7, 2013)

This is what I get with MTKDroid as Info:

Hardware : MT6577
Model : iPhone5
Build number : ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.19
Build date UTC : 20130306-130431
Android  v : 4.0.4
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V16.P1, 2012/12/03 11:22
Kernel v : 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Wed Mar 6 20:57:39 CST 2013


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 9, 2013)

There is 2 zophone revisions:
1. mtk6575, 854x480, microSIM
2. mtk6577, 960x540, nanoSIM

And fw for 1 and 2 versions


----------



## munsterh (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you !
The model from hkdayo seems o be a hybrid: it says it has 960 but actually has only 854 but it has nano sim. The akku is very low with only 1050...






Pax!!! said:


> There is 2 zophone revisions:
> 1. mtk6575, 854x480, microSIM
> 2. mtk6577, 960x540, nanoSIM
> 
> And fw for 1 and 2 versions

Click to collapse


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 12, 2013)

munsterh said:


> The akku is very low with only 1050...

Click to collapse



U can use battery for 4S with litle change 






http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=414697&view=findpost&p=20827465


----------



## tadaok (Apr 12, 2013)

LuvlyBelle said:


> same issue here (I commented on your youtube post)
> 
> I contacted my seller and they said they'd send me a new cable this weekend (well last, now). I think I'll just file a dispute with paypal just in case the phone still won't turn on. I think paypal CAN resolve issues of a defective product.

Click to collapse



Hi LuvlyBelle 
have you solved this problem? how?
tks
t.


----------



## vnman (Apr 12, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> U can use battery for 4S with litle change
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi Pax,

Do you have access to the forum?

Seems that there are quite a few files from the forum that we need, for example "iphone keyboard.apk".

can you download the file and make it available to us?

BTW thanks for the stock rom, I now use it on my zophone i5 version 2 (nano SIM).

I have managed to root the phone, removed some of the Chinese Apps, replace some apps, added some new apps, changed launcher to new version.

Still have problem with the keyboard, wifi, slow respond on the lock screen. My plans are to port some of the features from the goophone ROM to the zophone ROM, including kernel, wifi problem, 3g problem, etc ...

Have a lot to learn, but on the way to have new ROM for the zophone, but difficult to get hold of all the components. Seems that the Russian sites are very active and no others....


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 12, 2013)

vnman said:


> hi Pax,
> 
> Do you have access to the forum?....

Click to collapse



http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=414697&view=findpost&p=19468645


vnman said:


> Still have problem with the keyboard....

Click to collapse



Best keyboard. 
Install in phone storage or need ON everytime after reset
Copy zip in SD\Skins


----------



## vnman (Apr 12, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=414697&view=findpost&p=19468645
> 
> 
> Best keyboard.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the files...

will try out


----------



## kim1406 (Apr 14, 2013)

I purchased 2 Zophoe i5 - Micro Sim tray model-  with 32 GB SD from a Chinese website. Today I got the 2 phones and I noticed that, when checking the "about" in the settings menu, one of them shows 64GB SD, the other shows 32GB. 

I plugged them on my WinXP pc, but I could not get into the SD or the phone memory, the pc just showed 2 removable disks that when I click on them, it says plz insert a disk into the drive. 

How can I handle this phone on PC to confirm the SD size and to add/remove files?
How can I make a backup for the firmware image so that, I can later restore if something goes wrong?

Both phones are working fine and Google play is working, I downloaded some games and apps without any problem.

EDIT:

I've just found out how to get into the files, from USB connected from the drop-down menu, then turning USB storage on. Now I found out the 64 GB SD phone is actually 32GB too. I don't know why it shows 64 GB in the phone about menu!!!

Now there are disk on pc, one is 2GB the other is 32GB, the small one is only having one empty folder called "LOST.DIR"
the 32GB disk is having all the files.
How can I get the firmware image for later restore? any help is appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Johnbalz (Apr 15, 2013)

*Goo phone i5 ALPS Version*

HI ive Just purchased a Goo phone i5 i think its the ALPS Version How do i root the device and get the play store working correctly any help would be great thank you JB


----------



## fabsbc (Apr 16, 2013)

*play store working*



Johnbalz said:


> HI ive Just purchased a Goo phone i5 i think its the ALPS Version How do i root the device and get the play store working correctly any help would be great thank you JB

Click to collapse




To root the phone try it - http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2012/10/universal-mt6577-rooting-method.html

To fix play store try it - http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2013/01/goophone-i5-n2-play-store-fix-tutorial.html


----------



## train80 (Apr 16, 2013)

*rom*

sorry for the stupid question but having the same hardware you could install the rom for goophone in zophone?


----------



## vnman (Apr 16, 2013)

*Do not try it*



train80 said:


> sorry for the stupid question but having the same hardware you could install the rom for goophone in zophone?

Click to collapse



Your phone will turn into a brick if you try to upload Goophone to your zophone.

It is technically the same but the difference is in the layout of the firmware.

I am trying to hold the original zophone ROM and add/remove apps and add more features to the zophone and almost there.

There are a few things that need to be done to the original zophone ROM that I have, including wifi instability, laggy of the lock screen.

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

In other words, I am working on improving original zophone ROM that I got from Pax.

The zophone i5 that I have is the nano SIM version from androidforcheap, as you see from the youtube video of androidforcheap the wifi signal instability is the same. The signal goes from 1 bar to 2 bars, I have run Wifi Analyzer and found that if the signal is below -80 the wifi on the phone automatically disabled.

Another thing I found is that if you hold the phone in certain way you will get 2 bars and more stability. It might be hardware issues, it might be software issues. One way to find out is to update the kernel and/or update the wifi driver.

I also order the metal bumper frame to see if the frame can improve the signals, in order to rule out the hardware issues.

If anyone out there can point me in the right directions, much appriciated...

Of course I will release the ROM once I think it is stable enough....


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## vnman (Apr 16, 2013)

Johnbalz said:


> HI ive Just purchased a Goo phone i5 i think its the ALPS Version How do i root the device and get the play store working correctly any help would be great thank you JB

Click to collapse



Try to search for "Goophone i5 ROM" in either google or this forum.


----------



## kim1406 (Apr 16, 2013)

My Zophone (Micro Sim) seems to have a problem in mobile signal reception as it will give no signal very often. Is there any solution or any apps that can help?!


----------



## Jairo_racing (Apr 17, 2013)

My zophone micro sim don´t turn on. It worked well, I power down and now it don´t start. I have it 1 month ago.

What do you recommend me? What I can do?

Thanks


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 17, 2013)

Jairo_racing said:


> My zophone micro sim don´t turn on. It worked well, I power down and now it don´t start. I have it 1 month ago.
> 
> What do you recommend me? What I can do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Plug in and wait couple hours. If not turn on you must charge battery manually


kim1406 said:


> My Zophone (Micro Sim) seems to have a problem in mobile signal reception as it will give no signal very often. Is there any solution or any apps that can help?!

Click to collapse



Do you have native microSIM or cut?


----------



## Jairo_racing (Apr 17, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Plug in and wait couple hours. If not turn on you must charge battery manually

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer.
When I turn off the mobile, it had a 60% battery yet.
I plug in and wait 2 hours, but it didn´t turn on. How I can change battery manually?
You think is a battery problem?

Thanks


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 17, 2013)

Jairo_racing said:


> How I can change battery manually?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You can cut any usb cable and connect red and black wires to battery wires inside the phone. About 20-30min. Then you can charge as usual


Jairo_racing said:


> When I turn off the mobile, it had a 60% battery yet.

Click to collapse



Its strange actually, but maybe wrong % or phone do not finally off


Jairo_racing said:


> You think is a battery problem?

Click to collapse



99% :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Johnbalz (Apr 18, 2013)

*Goo Phone Identifying Phone? ROMS Flashing? Donations!!!*

Hi i have Just baught a goo phone but don,t know what version it is. The Specs are below :             CPU Processor = ARMv7 rev 10 v71 Bogo MIPS =1993.93 Hardware MT6589 Revision =65fb8a00  Kernel = Linux Version 3.0.13 ([email protected]) gcc version  4.4.3 (GCC) #1 PREEMPT Thur Mar 28th 10:32:03 CST 2013      OS Brand = alps Model = iPhone Radio = Unknown = Bootloader = Unkown = Product = mobitek75_ics2 = Manufacturer = alps = Device= mobitek75_ics2 = Display = ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.20 = Codename = REL = Release = 4.2.0 = SDK 15 = Host = zonglibo-desktop = CPUABI = armeabi-v7a = CPUABI2 = armeabi    SCREEN = Width = 480 = Height = 854 = Density = 1.5 = Scaled Density = 1.5 = Width*Density =720 = Height*Density = 1281 = DensityDPI = 240 =xdpi =240 =ydpi = 240 = RAM= Max 940MB                     
    What i don,t understand is  OS Hardware Saids MT6575 BUT CPU Saids MT6589? also are there any custom roms for this phone also i have tried many custom recoverys none work?   Would like a English CWM Recovery made for my phone and a English rom similer to the Goo phone i5 lite rom.1.2.8 if you need any more information about my phone just ask also i will donate to start work on my phone £50 first payment also i would lik instructions for flash tool and files or the method to flash on phone sorry if you dont understand my english i am looking forward hopefully for someone to start work on my phone i am a XDA Member Username Johnbalz please add me Thank you and please reply........................


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 18, 2013)

Johnbalz said:


> Hi i have Just baught a goo phone........................

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2121883


----------



## Johnbalz (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Thanks for replying is there a flash tool for my phone as i think it is the goo phone i5 lite as you gave me the link to that page so i assume that is the phone that i have got but i have not got a clockwork mod recovery in chinease ive also tried the english clock work mod recovery image for
Goophone i5 Lite ROM but that dosnt work so what i need is confirmation of phone and custom recovery image please reply thank you


----------



## Jairo_racing (Apr 20, 2013)

*and apriort*



Pax!!! said:


> You can cut any usb cable and connect red and black wires to battery wires inside the phone. About 20-30min. Then you can charge as usual
> 
> 
> Its strange actually, but maybe wrong % or phone do not finally off
> ...

Click to collapse




The phone turn on finally... but now it crash again... :S

The phone got stuck on unlock screen (I can´t add any photo). It does not react to anything.
What I can do?

Thanks


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 20, 2013)

Jairo_racing said:


> The phone got stuck on unlock screen (I can´t add any photo). It does not react to anything.
> What I can do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Flash stock ROM or hard reset from RECOVERY


----------



## Jairo_racing (Apr 20, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Flash stock ROM or hard reset from RECOVERY

Click to collapse



Solved, thanks!


----------



## leachimus (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi there,

i've also bought a Zophone i5. I think its not the original, but no matter.
Some apps, like Tapatalk, has problems with the "Apple iPhone" Theme an force close when i go to the options.

What can i do to fix this or can i change to the stock launcher an Settings menu etc?

Sorry for my bad english. i'm working on it. )

Greeting from Germany
leachimus


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 20, 2013)

leachimus said:


> Some apps, like Tapatalk, has problems with the "Apple iPhone" Theme an force close when i go to the options.

Click to collapse



Use Android with Espier Launcher+plugins
Works better than "Apple" UI


----------



## leachimus (Apr 20, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Use Android with Espier Launcher+plugins
> Works better than "Apple" UI

Click to collapse



Also i have to flash an Android Stock?
What is the correkt stock for my Zophone? i've the MicroSIM Zophone and antutu says:

Phone Model:
iPhone 5

Brand:
alps

CPU hardware:
MT6577

CPU Model:
Dual-core ARMv7 Processor (VFPv3,NEON)

CPU frequency:
51.0 * 2.000.0 Mhz

Screen resolution
640 x 1136

Screen desity:
240 dpi

...

Android Version 4.1.5

And how can i flash them rom? thx for help.

Greetings
leachimus


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 20, 2013)

leachimus said:


> antutu says:

Click to collapse



and how many total ANTUTU score?

here is mine )


----------



## leachimus (Apr 20, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> and how many total ANTUTU score?
> 
> here is mine )
> View attachment 1898520

Click to collapse



Here is mine score...


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 20, 2013)

leachimus said:


> Here is mine score...

Click to collapse



Definitely 6577 mtk6577, but 854x480
This is not Zophone. Cant help with ROM. Ask seller where can you find firmware for this phone


----------



## leachimus (Apr 20, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Definitely 6577 mtk6577, but 854x480
> This is not Zophone. Cant help with ROM. Ask seller where can you find firmware for this phone

Click to collapse



OK, no problem. I'll ask CECT-Shop. Anyway thx for the help.

Here the link were i bought the phone:
www(dot)cect-shop(dot)com/en/zophone-i5-schwarz.html#.UXMRu9wW0Uo


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Zophone i5 MTK6577 Dual Core, 16GB White Bricked !*

Hi, i'm get the Zophone i5 MTK6577 Dual Core 16GB, try to flash with Flash tool a bad ROM.....

I'm bricked the phone, but make a recovery after with MTK DROID Tool.......


Try to reflash my recovery with Flash tool, working but realize lost my DVRAM.... And not IMEI.....


The phone boot now with Mediatek Logo and go to Android text logo and stuck to it..........

After few and few and few hours to search....I'm desesperate !!

I think the only way to recover it is to flash the Original ROM from Zophone, but the bbs forum is VIP !! No way to get the Firmware.......

Any Help ?? :crying:


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 23, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> ! No way to get the Firmware.......
> 
> Any Help ?? :crying:

Click to collapse



All you need just read few pages this Thread :highfive:


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 23, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> All you need just read few pages this Thread :highfive:

Click to collapse




Sorry, but i'm read all post and not see anything can help me.....

I'm not an expert and also not speaking good in english !

In my way, the recovery mode not working...After flash a bad ROM i'M lost DVRAM and CWM Recevery, if i'm push volume up + Power,

i get recevory with android robot + Red triangle, and push the home button get:

e:failed to mount /cache.......

Its for this reason i'm cannot flash a ROM update.zip or anything, my last chance is to Flash Firmware Update with Flashtool and Original Full ROM Firmware.....


----------



## vnman (Apr 23, 2013)

Download ROM from here -



Pax!!! said:


> http://yadi.sk/d/1crdiopm3U8YU

Click to collapse




How to use SP Flash Tool here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 24, 2013)

vnman said:


> Download ROM from here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The link is bad,  i'm get Nothing found....

The owner may have deleted the file/folder or made it private.
The link may contain an error.


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 24, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> The link is bad,  i'm get Nothing found....
> 
> The owner may have deleted the file/folder or made it private.
> The link may contain an error.

Click to collapse



And i'm search the Original Firmware and not just an update from CWM.


It's the only way i can resolve my problem !!


----------



## freddy1966 (Apr 25, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> And i'm search the Original Firmware and not just an update from CWM.
> 
> 
> It's the only way i can resolve my problem !!

Click to collapse



http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=205163&uk=1107590578


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi freddy1966,


I'm already test this firmware and not working with my unit, this firmware is for MTK6575 Model...

My phone is MTK6577 model !


----------



## freddy1966 (Apr 25, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> Hi freddy1966,
> 
> 
> I'm already test this firmware and not working with my unit, this firmware is for MTK6575 Model...
> ...

Click to collapse



i don't think so
download  and open and you can see scatter file 6577
may be you have download this: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=205383&uk=1107590578 
and this is not the same


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 25, 2013)

freddy1966 said:


> i don't think so
> download  and open and you can see scatter file 6577
> may be you have download this: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=205383&uk=1107590578
> and this is not the same

Click to collapse



OK, i'm flash it and phone not open....but the PC detect the phone, i'm check with MTKDROID Tool,

and says its i9 phone and not i5 !!! This is a yrong firmware !!

i'm reflash my backup firmware, and phone get stock to Mediatek image....And cannot put it in recovery mode....Get stock to android robot with red triangle, and if i put the home button, get e:failed to mount /cache .........

I'm very confuse with this phone......and very bad support from Zophone !


----------



## freddy1966 (Apr 25, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> OK, i'm flash it and phone not open....but the PC detect the phone, i'm check with MTKDROID Tool,
> 
> and says its i9 phone and not i5 !!! This is a yrong firmware !!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my problem is to understand where is the problem
this is the firmware i use and my computer also say i9 but i don't care because i have  nothing else to install and all is ok into this rom 
but if you can  find something better i'm happy to try if you share


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 25, 2013)

freddy1966 said:


> my problem is to understand where is the problem
> this is the firmware i use and my computer also say i9 but i don't care because i have  nothing else to install and all is ok into this rom
> but if you can  find something better i'm happy to try if you share

Click to collapse



Bizarre, but anyway, this is a backup and not a full FLash Firmware.....

The full flash make buy Flash Update button in Flashtool, and this file is in download.....


If i flash this file, my phone not power up.... and if i reflash my recovery, start but freeze on Mediatek statup logo....

And also, i'm lost my baseband and imei.......


----------



## jo139 (Apr 27, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> Its for this reason i'm cannot flash a ROM update.zip or anything, my last chance is to Flash Firmware Update with Flashtool and Original Full ROM Firmware.....

Click to collapse



I ordered a zophone nano sim and 960x540 screen. I received a Zophone with nano sim, 854 x 480 screen and 512mb ram 
The roms i found resulted in a bricked phone. But i did make a backup with mtkDroidTools. With Smart phone flash tool I could always recover from a bad flash. Disconnect the phone, load the scatter file. Press download button and connect the phone. If nothing happens, press and hold vol - AND power button until flashing starts.


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 27, 2013)

jo139 said:


> I ordered a zophone nano sim and 960x540 screen. I received a Zophone with nano sim, 854 x 480 screen and 512mb ram
> The roms i found resulted in a bricked phone. But i did make a backup with mtkDroidTools. With Smart phone flash tool I could always recover from a bad flash. Disconnect the phone, load the scatter file. Press download button and connect the phone. If nothing happens, press and hold vol - AND power button until flashing starts.

Click to collapse



My backup not work, when i'm power up my phone, the freeze at startup at mediatek logo .......

Now, after this, i'm say, I'm regret to by Zophone and not Goophone i5...Goophone i5 have very more support...

Zophone no support, no firmware...Just BAckup..... And backup not resolve all problem......

I think its not fair from Zophone.hk to restrict to chiness and VIP card....I'm not receive VIP card after see i'm receive a copy of copy of Zophone i5....

I'm lost all my conifance with China Market....


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is picture of my phone when boot up and freeze on mediatek logo.....


----------



## jo139 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pm, me your email and where you bought your phone. If i have the same phone i can send the original rom.


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 27, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Pm, me your email and where you bought your phone. If i have the same phone i can send the original rom.

Click to collapse






I'm get it on unlockedphoneandroid((DOT))com and i think its same seller as www((DOT))feelforandroid((DOT))com


----------



## jo139 (Apr 28, 2013)

pm = private message 

If you don't want much spam, remove your email adres


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 28, 2013)

jo139 said:


> pm = private message
> 
> If you don't want much spam, remove your email adres

Click to collapse



OK ! TEst it and my phone not power up......But this is not a Full Firmware because i have to use Download button...


The Full firmware is Flash with Flash Update in Flashtool.......

I'm reinstall my backup and phone boot but another time freeze on Mediatek logo....


----------



## jo139 (Apr 28, 2013)

Can you boot in factory mode to check the chipset ?

factory mode : hold vol - and press powerbutton. What  is the bbchip, android version, ....


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 28, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Can you boot in factory mode to check the chipset ?
> 
> factory mode : hold vol - and press powerbutton. What  is the bbchip, android version, ....

Click to collapse




This method not working, if i press vol - and power, the phone boot with mediatek and freeze....

I have a bad impression the cellphone is formated........ or partition bad after try bad ROM......

But the phone is for sure a Zophone I5 4.0 Inch Screen MTK6577 Dual Core Android 4.0 OS 7.6M
Chose Colour - White
Chose Memory - 16G Memory Card

And if can help you, this is the phone.info of my backup.........

Hardware : MT6577 (MT6589 is Fake!)
Model : iPhone5
Build number : ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.18
Build date UTC : 20130201-072104
Android  v : 4.2.0
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V14, 2012/09/22 13:55
Kernel v : 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Fri Feb 1 15:16:39 CST 2013
Uboot build v : MAIN2.2.ubt.3585
LCD Driver IC : 1-nt35510_mipi


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 28, 2013)

Oufff I'm think my phone is formated !!


This the result i have when i'm connect my phone to MTKDROID Tool


----------



## jo139 (Apr 28, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> This method not working, if i press vol - and power, the phone boot with mediatek and freeze....
> 
> I have a bad impression the cellphone is formated........ or partition bad after try bad ROM......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And the android version is also fake 
My zophone has a nano sim with 854x480 display, not exactly the same. I think you need a rom from another person who has the same phone.


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 29, 2013)

jo139 said:


> And the android version is also fake
> My zophone has a nano sim with 854x480 display, not exactly the same. I think you need a rom from another person who has the same phone.

Click to collapse



Hi, i'm now have more sign of life from my phone, after some test, my phone boot to android test but in bootloop....

And i get the logcat.txt and have more information !!

See here:

adb server is out of date.  killing...
* daemon started successfully *
--------- beginning of /dev/log/system

E/NVRAM   (   83): Unable to open NVRAM file!

--------- beginning of /dev/log/main

W/AEE     (    0): some logs might have been lost (262186 bytes estimated)

D/Vold    (   83): OMADM NVRAM read  Ret=-1, IsEnable=0, Usb=0, Adb=0, Rndis=0

E/Vold    (   83): vold main read NVRAM failed!

I/Vold    (   83): Vold 2.1 (the revenge) firing up

I/NVRAM   (   83): *** This is first boot!

D/Vold    (   83): Volume sdcard state changing -1 (Initializing) -> 0 (No-Media)

I/DirectVolume(   83): This is emmc storage (/devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host)

D/Vold    (   83): Volume sdcard state changing -1 (Initializing) -> 0 (No-Media)

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/virtual/block/loop7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=loop7'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk0'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=6'

D/DirectVolume(   83): Dv::diskIns - waiting for 6 partitions (pending partitions: 6)

D/Vold    (   83): Volume sdcard state changing 0 (No-Media) -> 2 (Pending)

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk0p1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=partition'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'PARTN=1'

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: part_num = 1, minor = 1

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: pending 5 disk

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk0p2'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=partition'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'PARTN=2'

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: part_num = 2, minor = 2

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: pending 4 disk

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk0p3'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=partition'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'PARTN=3'

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: part_num = 3, minor = 3

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: pending 3 disk

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk0p4'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=partition'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'PARTN=4'

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: part_num = 4, minor = 4

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: pending 2 disk

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk0p5'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=partition'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'PARTN=5'

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: part_num = 5, minor = 5

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: pending 1 disk

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0/mmcblk0p6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk0p6'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=partition'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'PARTN=6'

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: part_num = 6, minor = 6

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: Got all partitions - ready to rock!

D/Vold    (   83): Volume sdcard state changing 2 (Pending) -> 1 (Idle-Unmounted)

I/NVRAM   (   83): boot disk, skip!!!

I/NVRAM   (   83): boot disk, skip!!!

I/NVRAM   (   83): boot disk, skip!!!

I/NVRAM   (   83): boot disk, skip!!!

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host/mmc1/mmc1:b368/block/mmcblk1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=96'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host/mmc1/mmc1:b368/block/mmcblk1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=96'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=disk'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'NPARTS=1'

D/DirectVolume(   83): Dv::diskIns - waiting for 1 partitions (pending partitions: 1)

D/Vold    (   83): Volume sdcard state changing 0 (No-Media) -> 2 (Pending)

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host/mmc1/mmc1:b368/block/mmcblk1/mmcblk1p1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=97'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk1p1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=partition'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'PARTN=1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL action '1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL subsystem 'block'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVPATH=/devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host/mmc1/mmc1:b368/block/mmcblk1/mmcblk1p1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MAJOR=179'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'MINOR=97'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVNAME=mmcblk1p1'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'DEVTYPE=partition'

D/NetlinkEvent(   83): NL param 'PARTN=1'

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: part_num = 1, minor = 97

D/DirectVolume(   83): DvartAdd: Got all partitions - ready to rock!

D/Vold    (   83): Volume sdcard state changing 2 (Pending) -> 1 (Idle-Unmounted)

W/SchedPolicy(   92): add_tid_to_cgroup failed to write '262', len = 3, fd = 15, err = 199

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): NVM_ResetFileToDefault : 24 ++

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): iCustomBeginLID = 15

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): iCustomBeginLID = 15

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): Create the file of /data/nvram/APCFG/APRDCL/FILE_VER 

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): Create the dir path of /data/nvram/APCFG/APRDCL/FILE_VER

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): mkdir error! Read-only file system

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): Fail to open /data/nvram/APCFG/APRDCL/FILE_VER

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): GenerateFileVer Fail!

D/NVRAM   ( 2236): ResetFileToDefault Failed

D/AudioYusuParam( 2236): GetCustWBParamFromNV audio_nvram_fd = -1

D/AudioYusuParam( 2236): GetCustWBParamFromNV rec_size = 2416 rec_num = 1

D/AudioYusuHardware( 2236): DumpSpeechWBParameters


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 29, 2013)

And also this is my MTKDROID Result !

Seem to lost Baseband V, i'm think this for this and get in bootloop.....


----------



## jo139 (Apr 29, 2013)

If somebody with the same phone can provide you a full rom your problems will be resolved.


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 30, 2013)

jo139 said:


> If somebody with the same phone can provide you a full rom your problems will be resolved.

Click to collapse



I have my NVRAM Backup, but i don't no if its possible to flash it ?


----------



## freddy1966 (Apr 30, 2013)

*rom*

https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=1iC9kxAr3gGhzsBOvUKn6qna7Y+DKIWe4izJdMemh54=


----------



## Pax!!! (Apr 30, 2013)

freddy1966 said:


> https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=1iC9kxAr3gGhzsBOvUKn6qna7Y+DKIWe4izJdMemh54=

Click to collapse



This is old I think. For mtk6575/854x480


----------



## freddy1966 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my rom 960x540 nano mtk 6577 jan 2013 

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matrix2831 (Apr 30, 2013)

freddy1966 said:


> This is my rom 960x540 nano mtk 6577 jan 2013
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi, my Zophone is Micro SIM, does it work ?

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

Also, i'm test MAUI META 3G for reflash my baseband NVARAM, but not work, install all driver, but MAUI META put my phone in meta boot mode, and after nothing, the software not see my phone......


----------



## jo139 (Apr 30, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> I have my NVRAM Backup, but i don't no if its possible to flash it ?

Click to collapse



How did you take the backup ? WIth mtkdroidtools you can make files for smarth phone flash tool. Smart phone flash tool can restore your bricked phone


----------



## matrix2831 (May 1, 2013)

jo139 said:


> How did you take the backup ? WIth mtkdroidtools you can make files for smarth phone flash tool. Smart phone flash tool can restore your bricked phone

Click to collapse



Yes i'm say, and i'm make a backup with mtkdroidtools before test ROM, but after first flash bad ROM not work, 

i'm reflash my backup with Flashtool, but i'm discover, if you flash bad ROM on All MTK phone, you lost NVRAM (Baseband)

And flashtool, the only way to get NVRAM is to FLash the complete Firmware with Firmware Update option and not download option......

Have difference in Flashtool between Firmware Update Button, and Download Button......

If i have not flash bad version of ROM, i have not lost my NVRAM portion of my phone.........

Now have two solution, get Full Complete Firmware for my Zophone i5 MTK6577 Dual Core Micro Sim version.....

Or get the good config to use MAUI META 3G to Reflash Baseband on the phone..But this method not work for me....


----------



## planata (May 4, 2013)

*Help Me!!!*



jo139 said:


> I ordered a zophone nano sim and 960x540 screen. I received a Zophone with nano sim, 854 x 480 screen and 512mb ram
> The roms i found resulted in a bricked phone. But i did make a backup with mtkDroidTools. With Smart phone flash tool I could always recover from a bad flash. Disconnect the phone, load the scatter file. Press download button and connect the phone. If nothing happens, press and hold vol - AND power button until flashing starts.

Click to collapse



Hi, I  also ordered a zophone nano sim and 960x540 screen. I received a Zophone with nano sim, 854 x 480 screen and 512mb ram
the device has the following features which I got from AnTuTu before the block:
manufacturer: alps
model: iPhone5
device: htt77_ics2
sw: alps.ics2.mp.v1.19
version 4.2.0
hi, I made the root and now it is stuck with the apple logo.
How do I reset the device?
You can send me a backup of your device?
Thanks


----------



## Pax!!! (May 4, 2013)

planata said:


> nano sim, 854 x 480
> Thanks

Click to collapse



This is not zophone.


----------



## cpurage (May 4, 2013)

*Tengda A77 White Micro SIM*



planata said:


> Hi, I  also ordered a zophone nano sim and 960x540 screen. I received a Zophone with nano sim, 854 x 480 screen and 512mb ram
> the device has the following features which I got from AnTuTu before the block:
> manufacturer: alps
> model: iPhone5
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Guys,

I've bought a phone ultimate iPhone 5 White 1:1 Copy with the same specs that I'm currently quoting and it is actually Tengda A77 White:

manufacturer: alps
model: iPhone5
device: htt77_ics2
sw: alps.ics2.mp.v1.19
version 4.2.0 (no way)


It comes  with Micro SIM slot, but I've tried an original NANO sim from an original iPhone 5 and it works fine.
It came ROOT-ed by default, the strange thing is that I'm not able to install GTalk it is crushing when I try to make audio or video call.
The other strange thing is that the factory recovery is not able to flash any update and in a matter of fact I'm able to see the update.zip and I'm able to navigate and execute the update.zip but after that the recovery is saying something like "SDCARD Partition is not mounted or found" or something like that. Also the GPS and the Light sensor are not working at all.

So my question is: 

Is there any custom ROM for this Tengda A77 phone in which all the GAPPS are working properly(including GTalk without crashing) and also all the sensors and the GPS to work propperly ?!

Currently I have GPlay, GMAPS(but the GPS is not working :silly but most of the applications seems to be incompatible with the device (the good old stupid MediaTek "uncompatible device" story) and there is no GTalk preinstalled.

Please if someone did some work about that phone already, please shareand I'll donate guys !!! Currently I'm not using the phone but my wife is using it, but without the GPS and the GTalk it is a kind of a nightmare  and now I;m bypassing somehow the GTALK issue, by using the Nimbuzz and if it's up to video calling, thanks god that the Skype, Fring (the video is upside down) and Tango are also working fine. The battery is 1200mAh and it dies for a day.


----------



## jo139 (May 4, 2013)

planata said:


> Hi, I  also ordered a zophone nano sim and 960x540 screen. I received a Zophone with nano sim, 854 x 480 screen and 512mb ram
> the device has the following features which I got from AnTuTu before the block:
> manufacturer: alps
> model: iPhone5
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash it with "Smart Phone Flash Tool"
File -> Open Scatter loading file
select MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
Power down and disconnect the phone
Press download (F9)
Connect the phone

If the flashing doesn't start, press and hold vol - and power

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

and now the link  https://www.wetransfer.com/download...176e5a737b9a948ce8896b8a20130504161929/0ce0c7


----------



## planata (May 4, 2013)

*Help*



jo139 said:


> You can flash it with "Smart Phone Flash Tool"
> File -> Open Scatter loading file
> select MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
> Power down and disconnect the phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Already tried, but I can not recognize the device as "flash tools", even if I press "Vol-and Power" (starts "factory mode") or "Vol + and power" (start "android system recovery <3e>) ...
Do you have any solutions?


----------



## jo139 (May 4, 2013)

planata said:


> Already tried, but I can not recognize the device as "flash tools", even if I press "Vol-and Power" (starts "factory mode") or "Vol + and power" (start "android system recovery <3e>) ...
> Do you have any solutions?

Click to collapse



You have to install the mtk6577 vcom driver to flash when powered down. This is not the same as the mtk6577 adb driver to root the phone.

Find more info here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421


----------



## ajay.katke (May 4, 2013)

*Good*

I think this phone is good

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




ajay.katke said:


> I think this phone is good

Click to collapse



Its good


----------



## matrix2831 (May 5, 2013)

ajay.katke said:


> I think this phone is good
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not good ! I get this phone for a few weeks, want to flash a suposely Original ROM for Zophone i5 and bricked my phone....

After some and some hours of search on different forum, nothing, no firmware at all to download.....Zophone.hk only support people with china SMS phone on their forum......

I'm live in Canada and not able to register to Original Zophone forum........I'm very hangry.......The only way to restore my phone is to get the Full Original Firmware from Zophone.........

Just flash Backup not restore all my phone, i'm lost my NVRAM and IMEI..... and phone is in bootloop....

If i have to get another chinest phone, i'm get Goophone i5..... More support, more ROM and Firmware.......


ZOPHONE i5 is Very BAD product.......This is my opinion..... And all guy not think the same, i send a challenge ! Find the Original Firmware !! Not just the backup file !


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## planata (May 5, 2013)

Hi guys, I managed to do the flash, thanks to your advice. But now I need the right firmware for my iPhone5 Alps.
What can I download?
Thanks


----------



## matrix2831 (May 5, 2013)

I'm discover this......And understanding for what backup not work with my phone....

If you not get VIP Card (I'm not get from feelofandroid) with Retail Zophone i5 is like 265-280 USD, you not get the real Zophone, so if you ordering something from feelofandroid (i'm order from im) or chinaecarts or especially androidforcheap - it means you will get no Zophone﻿ device. It may be good as well, but simply not a Zophone (same goes with Goophone brand BTW - only aluminium boxed are genue ones)


So, with a Copy of Copy, no way to get any restore, firmware etc.......I'm get a copy of Zophone !!! Haaaa never get any phone from china !!!


I'm lost 200$ Canadian, now have a copy of copy of Zophone Bricked in the box........ And Chiness have 200$ more dollars !!


----------



## jimster32 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying some things for me.


----------



## Pax!!! (May 6, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> Bricked in the box.....

Click to collapse



Ask seller about. He can get original rom from manufacturer


----------



## vnman (May 6, 2013)

I have a zophone i5 nano SIM version from androidforcheap.

Downloaded the firmware file that Pax!!! gave out a few pages back, using sp flash tool I "downloaded" to the phone and....no bricked phone 

Only that I lost IMEI, but that can be fixed as long as you installed "MobileUncle Tools".

I have now a complete ROM with all the apps that I need, both with iOS GUI and ICS GUI...I can switch between the two at will, only extra step is to reenter IMEI.

BTW Antutu Score for this ROM is around 6500..


----------



## matrix2831 (May 6, 2013)

vnman said:


> I have a zophone i5 nano SIM version from androidforcheap.
> 
> Downloaded the firmware file that Pax!!! gave out a few pages back, using sp flash tool I "downloaded" to the phone and....no bricked phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, yes i'm understand but my phone is Micro Sim version and not Nano Sim, and also, if you flash by Download Mode, this is not a full Firmware but only an MTKDROID Tool Backup...Its not same !!

The full Firmware is Flashed with Firmware Update Button in Flashtool .......


----------



## vnman (May 6, 2013)

My point is if you look a few pages back there are links to download firmware for both v1 & v2 (v1 is micro SIM &v2 is nano SIM). DO NOT KNOW if the links are still valid.

If you want the "original" firmware that can only be "updated", I do not think you can find one here. The only way to get it is via zophone's forum  (only available to those living in China/Hong Kong).


----------



## matrix2831 (May 7, 2013)

vnman said:


> My point is if you look a few pages back there are links to download firmware for both v1 & v2 (v1 is micro SIM &v2 is nano SIM). DO NOT KNOW if the links are still valid.
> 
> If you want the "original" firmware that can only be "updated", I do not think you can find one here. The only way to get it is via zophone's forum  (only available to those living in China/Hong Kong).

Click to collapse



HI, this is not firmware V1 & v2, this is just a backup for download mode....

And yes i'm say ! i'm not able to register to Zophone bbs Forum....... 
Very disapointed ! Zophone not offer Fair support for this product.....

Goophone have very more support !! 

Now i think the only way is to sold my Copy of Zophone for parts.... No way to restore it......No support, no firmware, no recovery !!


----------



## vnman (May 7, 2013)

*Copy of Copy?*

I have a goophone also.

So you saying that all the modifying firmwares that available are backup and will not work with your phone? (Since they use "download" instead of update?

How about when you use CWM and install these modifying ROMs? are they backup or full firmware?

All the Goophone (modified) ROMs in my opinion are "backup", so you say that the Goophone i5 has 3 "backup" ROMs means it has more support?

If you do not want the zophone anymore, I can take it off your hands


----------



## jo139 (May 7, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> HI, this is not firmware V1 & v2, this is just a backup for download mode....

Click to collapse



I think you are wrong. I already used firmware upgrade to recover from a bricked phone. But you have to use your orignal backup to be certain al the drivers a ok.


----------



## matrix2831 (May 7, 2013)

jo139 said:


> I think you are wrong. I already used firmware upgrade to recover from a bricked phone. But you have to use your orignal backup to be certain al the drivers a ok.

Click to collapse



This Firmware is for MTK6575 phone, not MTK6577 phone......


See my Flash TEST FAIL in picture.....


----------



## jo139 (May 7, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> This Firmware is for MTK6575 phone, not MTK6577 phone......
> 
> 
> See my Flash TEST FAIL in picture.....

Click to collapse



Is that your own backup ? Could it be you have a mtk6575 with fake build.prop and a because of that you can't flash your phone ?


----------



## matrix2831 (May 8, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Is that your own backup ? Could it be you have a mtk6575 with fake build.prop and a because of that you can't flash your phone ?

Click to collapse



No, this is the firmware of download V1 on previous post .......


----------



## jo139 (May 8, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> No, this is the firmware of download V1 on previous post .......

Click to collapse



Can you try a firmware upgrade with your own backup ?


----------



## matrix2831 (May 8, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Can you try a firmware upgrade with your own backup ?

Click to collapse



No, i can flash my backup with download button, but in firmware update not work.....

For make a firmware update, i have to get the full Firmware file......And i don't if exist for Zophone i5 ?


----------



## jo139 (May 8, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> No, i can flash my backup with download button, but in firmware update not work.....
> 
> For make a firmware update, i have to get the full Firmware file......And i don't if exist for Zophone i5 ?

Click to collapse



Can you add this files to the other files I send you : https://www.wetransfer.com/download...a7fe67f4b3cd75bc1630833520130508194702/948167

This is the sec_ro.img from my zophone. Now you can try the firmware upgrade.
Cross you fingers and send me a beer if it works


----------



## matrix2831 (May 9, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Can you add this files to the other files I send you : https://www.wetransfer.com/download...a7fe67f4b3cd75bc1630833520130508194702/948167
> 
> This is the sec_ro.img from my zophone. Now you can try the firmware upgrade.
> Cross you fingers and send me a beer if it works

Click to collapse



Sorry not working 

Flashtool error 8038


----------



## jo139 (May 9, 2013)

I read in another thread :



corvo4791 said:


> V3.1224.0.sn85 --------- > ERROR = SP FLASH TOOL ERROR : (8038)
> [Android Download ] PMT is ready and Layout has been changed!
> [HINT]:
> Please use FIRMWARE UPGRADE instead of download to evoid important data lost
> Where do i fail ???

Click to collapse






NixZero said:


> this means that you cant flash only the recovery file for a partition mismatch problem, you need to flash the whole rom (switching Newrecovery.img for the original recovery.img) but press the "update" button, not the "dowload" one in flashtool.
> it  should work.

Click to collapse



Do you see the hint ? Or just error 8038 ?


----------



## matrix2831 (May 9, 2013)

jo139 said:


> I read in another thread :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YEs i see the same error, but not understand instruction of Nixzero.....


----------



## jo139 (May 9, 2013)

It says to use "Firmware -> upgrade" and not "download"


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## matrix2831 (May 9, 2013)

jo139 said:


> It says to use "Firmware -> upgrade" and not "download"

Click to collapse



Yes it is, but the second option not work, give me info, not all file is there for flashing the firmware....


----------



## jo139 (May 9, 2013)

Yesterday I send 2 files, you have to add them in the folder with the previous files I send. The secro.img is a new file, the scatter...txt wil replace the old one


----------



## matrix2831 (May 10, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Yesterday I send 2 files, you have to add them in the folder with the previous files I send. The secro.img is a new file, the scatter...txt wil replace the old one

Click to collapse



OK i'm understand now ! 

I'm flash it, but your firmware is for Nano-Sim ?? 

My phone not boot up....

I'm reflash my backup..... Restart in bootloop....

I have to discover Firmware for Micro Sim version.....


----------



## jo139 (May 10, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> OK i'm understand now !
> 
> I'm flash it, but your firmware is for Nano-Sim ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, i have a nano sim, but the display is same as yours. Do you have a logcat (adb logcat > logcat.txt) from my firmware ?


----------



## matrix2831 (May 11, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Yes, i have a nano sim, but the display is same as yours. Do you have a logcat (adb logcat > logcat.txt) from my firmware ?

Click to collapse



No i'm not thinking to get it after flash, and reflash my backup for charging my battery !


----------



## matrix2831 (May 11, 2013)

jo139 said:


> Yes, i have a nano sim, but the display is same as yours. Do you have a logcat (adb logcat > logcat.txt) from my firmware ?

Click to collapse



Waooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My phone is restore now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I get the D09.zip file and flash in my phone and BAM ! Now working and fully restore !!

See in this page http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697&st=1640#entry21590439


----------



## rashidio (May 18, 2013)

Got my Zophone i5 a few days back.Please Mr.Moderator or anyone out there..any pointers on how to change the android robot logo to apple logo during start up of the phone?


----------



## mufflerexoz (May 18, 2013)

hey guys, I need help this phone is same as yours? Im from malaysia i have been trouble with WiFi connection always disconnect and reconnect.. wifi signal strength also drop (other phone on WiFi works fine)

my Iphone 5 Copy spec:

Hardware : MT6577
Model : hexing75_ics
Build number : ALPS.ICS.MP.V2.2
Build date UTC : 20130423-084639
Android v : 4.1.5
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V18, 2012/08/17 14:12
Kernel v : 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 Tue Apr 23 16:45:30 CST 2013
with nano sim.

can suggest me the better WiFi rom?


----------



## hensk (May 18, 2013)

matrix2831 said:


> Waooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My phone is restore now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this FW is for ver.297 micro 480x840
dont flash everithig m8s you will brick your phons
first china make fake kernel/cpu 
pls read first than flash,I can recomand you pda4 dot ru - with google translate
very good staf is there


----------



## hensk (May 19, 2013)

Papsdebo said:


> hi ,
> thanks for this tip , but does it work on the Original Zophone  ?

Click to collapse



hi m8
I have 3e recovery ,do you now how to get CWR ?
thx


----------



## TheNorth (May 20, 2013)

Need Mtk6575 Zophone rom..


----------



## hensk (May 20, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Its simple. Use MtkDroidTools and this file View attachment 1845821
> 1. Get the ROOT and wait Superuser autoinstall
> View attachment 1845955
> 2. Chose boot from phone and recovery from this post
> ...

Click to collapse



this is for v.1 or v2 phones
& can anybody who have V.1 phone explain how to input CWR (I still have 3e recovery)

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




Pax!!! said:


> There is 2 zophone revisions:
> 1. mtk6575, 854x480, microSIM
> 2. mtk6577, 960x540, nanoSIM
> 
> And fw for 1 and 2 versions

Click to collapse



PX m8,links didnt work


----------



## billman12 (May 20, 2013)

Hi i have an iphone clone but i dont know what model i have,i need to remove the ios theme and install
clean android.Please help me to find out first what clone i have. Hardware : MT6577 (MT6589 is Fake!)
Model : iPhone5
Build number : ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.18
Build date UTC : 20130201-072104
Android  v : 4.2.0
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V14, 2012/09/22 13:55
Kernel v : 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Fri Feb 1 15:16:39 CST 2013
Uboot build v : MAIN2.2.ubt.2477
LCD Driver IC : 1-nt35510_mipi


----------



## hensk (May 20, 2013)

hi one more thing
I cant find ringtones folder in root explorer,can someone point me in right direction pls


----------



## hensk (May 20, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Its simple. Use MtkDroidTools and this file View attachment 1845821
> 1. Get the ROOT and wait Superuser autoinstall
> View attachment 1845955
> 2. Chose boot from phone and recovery from this post
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I flash it over MobileUncle tool/recovery update!!


----------



## kostis44 (May 20, 2013)

i have this phone for a couple of months, just wondering if it really is a zophone. i have the VIP card, and from antutu tester it says zophone,mtk6577, but resolution 480*854 , and it has micro sim. I guess it's a zophone v1, with mtk6575 right? (no gps though)
just being curious, thanks!


----------



## hensk (May 22, 2013)

m8 you have same like me but it is V.1 MK6575  480x854 Model Nummber MD297ZP


----------



## jo139 (May 22, 2013)

kostis44 said:


> (no gps though)

Click to collapse



Are you sure about that ? The mediatek chipset is known for the bad gps, but there is one. If you tweak the gps.conf you can get a faster fix.
I have yust enabled agps and have now a fix between 15 and 45 seconds.


----------



## hensk (May 22, 2013)

as I now nano sim version.1138x540 of zophone have no gps or bed gps ver.MD 278ZP
on my zophone ver.1 on antutu I get 6577 on other ver.of antutu I get 6589 but when you get in factory mod (vol+ power button) 
I can see that CPU is MKT 6575


----------



## kostis44 (May 22, 2013)

hensk said:


> m8 you have same like me but it is V.1 MK6575  480x854 Model Nummber MD297ZP

Click to collapse



yes that's right! the same model number! so v1 zophone( at least we know what we have  )


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## stirkac (May 23, 2013)

is it worth getting this phone?  I'd use it to tease my friends and for joking around with roms, nothing more serious. Perhaps restore and give it to my mom after i get bored with it


----------



## hensk (May 25, 2013)

you can play with it,but roms ..I still cant find on net


----------



## Kamavial (May 27, 2013)

*where to find 960x540, nanoSIM rom?*



Pax!!! said:


> There is 2 zophone revisions:
> 1. mtk6575, 854x480, microSIM
> 2. mtk6577, 960x540, nanoSIM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hensk (May 27, 2013)

I think in there is 278ZP rom around hire,try to find in this 22 pages

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




Kamavial said:


> Pax!!! said:
> 
> 
> > There is 2 zophone revisions:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## hensk (May 28, 2013)

hensk said:


> I think in there is 278ZP rom around hire,try to find in this 22 pages
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mufflerexoz (Jun 6, 2013)

anyone can give me a original recovery img for this phone? hope somebody has the same version of my phone and backup the original recovery img.

Hardware : MT6577
Model : hexing75_ics
Build number : ALPS.ICS.MP.V2.2
Build date UTC : 20130423-084639
Android v : 4.1.5
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V18, 2012/08/17 14:12
Kernel v : 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 Tue Apr 23 16:45:30 CST 2013
NANO SIM VERSION

problem flash with not working cwm, original recovery mode e3 (renamed ios recovery)



can someone help me download this
Recovery for iPhone 5 MTK6575 Android 4.xxrar (4.83 MB)
from the link below
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697&st=940
http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/2725247/Recovery+for+iPhone+5+MTK6575+Android+4.x.x.rar

i need your help?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

*Google play*



Pax!!! said:


> How to install *Google Play Market* (Zophone i5 v2 mtk6577 960x540 nanoSIM)
> 
> Need ROOT and RootExplorer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx for the information
I am not able to change the permission 
I go to /system/app/goolge play and try to change the permission and I get the information:
Google_Play-v3.8.17 - Copy.apk permissions cannot be changed because the file system ist read-onlywhy?????

Thx in advance
Wolf


----------



## trjons (Jun 7, 2013)

I just ordered this phone.  It heard there is a jelly bean rom somewhere...has anyone flashed that?


----------



## ivoryHaze (Jun 13, 2013)

ok guys i ask again who got his zophone i5 from feelforandroid.com and have rom for this device ?


----------



## flavien317 (Jun 14, 2013)

hi, anybody have new about the zophone i5 quad core with qualcomm cpu ?


----------



## Chaos Storm (Jun 15, 2013)

So I purchased one of the ZoPhone Clones from a seller on eBay who had ordered it like 2 months ago and was wanting to get rid of it.

I was able to install Google Play by using the gapps.zip from the goophone thread. One important thing for these phones, do not ever delete an app! If you want to play around simply add extension "bak" to any files in /system/app if you want to try and replace or fix something.

Also, have Snap Pea installed on your Desktop PC. It was a lifesaver for me. I removed the Siri.apk and the system crashed and wouldn't load without a constant error message. But I could still pull down the notification bar and play with USB settings and connect to WiFi. So I installed Snap Pea's Web Control app and manually updated/installed Root Explorer, quickly dismissed the error message and approved the software install and then opened the app (which bypassed any further messages) so I could rename the files I touched. After a reboot, the system was stable.

One thing I am struggling with is Contacts, Calender and Mail. Because it's using a very modified Apple UI, many of the "Google" based apps will crash when trying to Sync. I fixed the crashes by disabling "iCloud" in the control panel. But Gmail won't sync. So I am searching for stock Contacts.apk that will work with this unit.

I also opened up the phone and found what kind of build quality it has, so I know there are a few things I can improve. I need to put a small dab of hot glue where the vibration switch is as it isn't secured, so it will likely break after not too much use. I also need to put some spacers between the battery and the LCD as there is considerable gap between these items and even though it clips in place you can still feel "give" in the LCD when you tap it. I did replace the 32GB SD card with a Kingston 16GB, my computer saw the SD Card as a 32GB whereas Android said it had a problem and formatted it as 16GB. Weird. So probably a bogus SD.

I'll post any info I find as my progress continues. I haven't identified my device yet, that will come eventually.


----------



## hensk (Jun 18, 2013)

Chaos Storm said:


> So I purchased one of the ZoPhone Clones from a seller on eBay who had ordered it like 2 months ago and was wanting to get rid of it.
> 
> I was able to install Google Play by using the gapps.zip from the goophone thread. One important thing for these phones, do not ever delete an app! If you want to play around simply add extension "bak" to any files in /system/app if you want to try and replace or fix something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this file you need for sync

googlecontactsyncadapter.apk


----------



## trjons (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't get the phone to work in USA on AT&T.  Is there a secret?


----------



## CalvinC28 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Google Play*



rahan1976 said:


> Now Google Play Store works fine after rooting the zophone and installing Google Apps.

Click to collapse



How did you fix it ? Please, can you tell me? Because I am suffering from it. I want to fix google play so badly ! :crying:


----------



## trjons (Jun 21, 2013)

Making progress slowly!

APN Manager Pro enabled me to get the phone to work on AT&T!  That was the big hurdle.  Now I can make calls, send texts, and use the data.

I'm still stuck on how to get the phone to pull my calendar from google and my contacts from google.

It says its connected to my gmail account (and I do get my gmail) but nothing is imported either into calendar or contacts.


----------



## trjons (Jun 22, 2013)

Still struggling with google sync of calendars and contacts. 

I've tried installing the google sync calendar and contacts apks but they don't install. I get an error. 

Gmail sets up fine and syncs but I can't set it up as Exchange, only Pop3. 

Exchange would be nice to get it to sync contacts/calendar but it says it needs certificates to do that and I'm guessing that's an android shortcoming.


----------



## Garrafone (Jun 29, 2013)

Just received one Zophone i5 nano sim card 6577

I dosnt have it rooted, its possible to flash another rom with more language support than just english/chinese?

Thank you very much


----------



## trjons (Jun 29, 2013)

Garrafone said:


> Just received one Zophone i5 nano sim card 6577
> 
> I dosnt have it rooted, its possible to flash another rom with more language support than just english/chinese?
> 
> Thank you very much

Click to collapse



I have the same phone. 

I would love to flash a better rom but if not find a way to sync my contacts and calendar from Google.


----------



## Garrafone (Jun 29, 2013)

trjons said:


> I have the same phone.
> 
> I would love to flash a better rom but if not find a way to sync my contacts and calendar from Google.

Click to collapse



Incredibly i can do this just with aptoide, i've installed google play services and play store from aptoide and i can sync contacts , but play store FC 

Have you tried to flash the rom in the first pages of this thread?


----------



## trjons (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought it was a goophone rom. 

Which app from aptoide syncs contacts/calendar?


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## trjons (Jul 1, 2013)

Amazing. 

Last night my contacts showed up. Today I made no changes and they disappeared.


----------



## Garrafone (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone having this problem? Wifi works perfectly until i have my new nanosim and i put into the zoophone, until that moment im unable to put wifi on and no saved networks appears at all

I think i have found the problem, please some one can upload data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf file? Or at least post the first lines? Thank you very much

And please post what permissions this file has, use root browser 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...xLDMsImNvbS5qcnVtbXkucm9vdC5icm93c2VyZnJlZSJd

Thanks!!


----------



## trjons (Jul 4, 2013)

Garrafone said:


> Anyone having this problem? Wifi works perfectly until i have my new nanosim and i put into the zoophone, until that moment im unable to put wifi on and no saved networks appears at all
> 
> I think i have found the problem, please some one can upload data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf file? Or at least post the first lines? Thank you very much
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you using original Rom or one Pax!!! Posted?


----------



## trjons (Jul 4, 2013)

Which ROM is for my phone... and post links please.

This is from my system info page:

Photo haywire....I can't fix it.


----------



## Garrafone (Jul 5, 2013)

trjons said:


> Are you using original Rom or one Pax!!! Posted?

Click to collapse



Im using original rom but i can fix my problem downloading a rom dump from the russian forum

If anyone need the file, here it is. If you want your wifi networks from your old android phone, backup the wpa_supplicant.conf with root browser in the old phone, and then replace the name, id and everything on top with lines in this file

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/bwznLaYxFM/wpa_supplicant.conf.html


----------



## trjons (Jul 5, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> Tnx, but Im already married
> 
> 
> Recovery works fine(Vol down) and I find the way reboot. Try
> ...

Click to collapse





Garrafone said:


> Im using original rom but i can fix my problem downloading a rom dump from the russian forum
> 
> If anyone need the file, here it is. If you want your wifi networks from your old android phone, backup the wpa_supplicant.conf with root browser in the old phone, and then replace the name, id and everything on top with lines in this file
> 
> http://www.fileswap.com/dl/bwznLaYxFM/wpa_supplicant.conf.html

Click to collapse



Does this rom flash via sd care using the android updater built in or do you have to do flash tool?


----------



## trjons (Jul 5, 2013)

Dont know if its the ROM or hardware but the phone is really starting to piss me off. 

Settings are lost. Apps crash. Its the most unstable phone i have ever seen.


----------



## Garrafone (Jul 5, 2013)

trjons said:


> Does this rom flash via sd care using the android updater built in or do you have to do flash tool?

Click to collapse



In 4pda.ru you have at least four different roms with flasher tools too, just look in the thread. I dosnt need to flash because i just need this .conf file and i replaced it with root browser and set permissions without flashing 

I think in the first post of this thread we need to organize all the files , tools and roms, and a mega account with all this stuff for everyone maybe can be a cool idea, because lot of files from 4pda.ru were erased after few weeks/months


----------



## LIMPODAVILOV (Jul 6, 2013)

guys who have the firmware on zophone with nano sim and a resolution 960x540?


----------



## Garrafone (Jul 7, 2013)

LIMPODAVILOV said:


> guys who have the firmware on zophone with nano sim and a resolution 960x540?

Click to collapse



Me , I have one white zophone


----------



## trjons (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm desperate to improve the stability of mine.

According to the system info screen I have this model:

BB CHIP: MT6577
MS Board.: htt77_ics2
Modem Ver.: Maui.11AMD.W12.SP.V16.P4, 2013/01/22 17:41
Bar Code: 050401MT012345832_085048
Build Time: Mon Apr 22 14:25:31 CST 2013
Uboot Ver: 2010.06
Kernel Ver. 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMP Mon Apr 22 14:17:07 CST 2013
Android Ver.: 4.0.4
SW Ver.: ALPS, ICS2.MP.V1.19


If you have this phone and you have achieved better stability by flashing a rom or installing something please let me know.  The phone does not save settings as is.  Google play will work, but then when you shut phone off and turn it on again, you need to go through the whole process of getting past the "could not find stable connection" issue etc.

Its barely better than a brick to me.


----------



## Garrafone (Jul 9, 2013)

If someone teach me how to make a backup of everything to flash, I dont know why but in my phone I have a nice stability and gmail calendar/contacts sync perfectly


----------



## trjons (Jul 9, 2013)

The ROM at http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=205383&uk=1107590578 will not flash from SD card.

Gets error message "Signature Verification failed"


----------



## electric0ant (Jul 9, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> This is not CWM rom
> You need Flash_tool. Unzip all. Start Flashtool.exe. Chose MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
> or use this ROM & Tools

Click to collapse



Hi Pax

the link does not work any more, can you upload them again? I found flash tool but keeps giving me errors about my scatter file.


----------



## electric0ant (Jul 9, 2013)

I think curiosity got the better of me, got this just to play around and see what its like.
I know with fakes there are better quality ones, and lower quality ones. and after going through numerous youtube videos and websites offering the goophone and zophone for sale, i've now learnt that there are fakes of fakes. 
I can't believe there are fake goophones and zophones, I'm pretty sure i got a fake zophone as it doesn;t have the zophone serial sticker on the box, nor the vip card with the number to register for the support forums.


----------



## trjons (Jul 9, 2013)

electric0ant said:


> I think curiosity got the better of me, got this just to play around and see what its like.
> I know with fakes there are better quality ones, and lower quality ones. and after going through numerous youtube videos and websites offering the goophone and zophone for sale, i've now learnt that there are fakes of fakes.
> I can't believe there are fake goophones and zophones, I'm pretty sure i got a fake zophone as it doesn;t have the zophone serial sticker on the box, nor the vip card with the number to register for the support forums.

Click to collapse



Me too. 

What to do with the fake fake. 

Can it be made better/more stable with a better rom or is it useless?

The hardware isn't that bad.


----------



## electric0ant (Jul 9, 2013)

trjons said:


> Me too.
> 
> What to do with the fake fake.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I flashed a rom using CWM and the screen died. Even with a bad ROM i should still be able to get into recovery and CWM again, but the screen doesn't turn on anymore. It still gets detected by my computer and when i put a sim card in, I can call it and the phone will still ring so i think the ROM flashed fine. And I was just unlucky that the screen died just at that moment.


----------



## trjons (Jul 9, 2013)

electric0ant said:


> I flashed a rom using CWM and the screen died. Even with a bad ROM i should still be able to get into recovery and CWM again, but the screen doesn't turn on anymore. It still gets detected by my computer and when i put a sim card in, I can call it and the phone will still ring so i think the ROM flashed fine. And I was just unlucky that the screen died just at that moment.

Click to collapse



Which rom?


----------



## papix8 (Jul 9, 2013)

hi guys, i'm really *surprised* (ehm...i don't know the right english word for saying that i'm incredibly surprised ) to know that:
- there is the apple iphone
- there are goophone and zophone (clones of the original iphone)
- there are also alps, clone of zophone (at least, somebody told me this).

I have on my hands a white device, with dual sim card (normal size) and the front camera slightly on the left of the speaker, with two other sensors (may be one is the proximity and light sensor and the other a led; i don't know):



> Hardware : MT6577
> *Model : 5I*
> Build number : ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.9
> Build date UTC : 20130320-080425
> ...

Click to collapse



well, that was until yesterday; that "phone" had (and still have  ) a little problem: it doesn't recognize sim cards and it can't even make emergency calls. The IMEI is fine.

I asked the seller for a new ROM (that's crazy; i can't even find what is my device, so how can i find a ROM??? ). The seller gave me these link (hurry up, because they are going to expire):

http://fs.163.com/fs/preview/?file=...1pNPaUV8ntHbPbfqYG7v8L7Al8&title=Re:R: 5I rom
http://fs.163.com/fs/display/?p=X-N...4OsH4sgj406ZYrECJHC8i1eDGV&title=Re:R: 5I rom
http://fs.163.com/fs/preview/?file=...-CWOBqybbaGQlT4o9bicXwK1jM&title=Re:R: 5I rom

I flashed this new ROM (that was the first time, for me). The phone became pretty like an iphone, well...like an iPod   i still have the phone problem (no signal at all). Now the phone is recognized as follows:



> Hardware : MT6577 (MT6589 is Fake!)
> Model : iPhone5
> Build number : ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.18
> Build date UTC : 20130201-072104
> ...

Click to collapse




are there any other ROM i can try? The seller told me he's going to contact the factory in order to obtain a new ROM. Please help if you can, thank you






trjons said:


> I'm desperate to improve the stability of mine.
> 
> According to the system info screen I have this model:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






electric0ant said:


> I think curiosity got the better of me, got this just to play around and see what its like.
> I know with fakes there are better quality ones, and lower quality ones. and after going through numerous youtube videos and websites offering the goophone and zophone for sale, i've now learnt that there are fakes of fakes.
> I can't believe there are fake goophones and zophones, I'm pretty sure i got a fake zophone as it doesn;t have the zophone serial sticker on the box, nor the vip card with the number to register for the support forums.

Click to collapse






PS: anyway, i never EVER buy again a clone of anything. It's much better stick with chinese phone that are "original" (at least you know what phone you have, with this iphone-like phone i just became crazy googling around, just to find that nobody knows nothing  )


----------



## trjons (Jul 9, 2013)

papix8 said:


> hi guys, i'm really *surprised* (ehm...i don't know the right english word for saying that i'm incredibly surprised ) to know that:
> - there is the apple iphone
> - there are goophone and zophone (clones of the original iphone)
> - there are also alps, clone of zophone (at least, somebody told me this).
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try APN Manager Pro?

The ROM you listed LOOKS like it would work for my phone, except for the dual sim thing.


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## papix8 (Jul 9, 2013)

trjons said:


> Did you try APN Manager Pro?

Click to collapse



not yet (is that only for fixing data connections (3g))? Because my problem is i can't receive any signal (so no phone calls, no sms and no internet). If this can fix also my problem could you please provide me a link to some post where it's explained how to use it? Thank you!


----------



## trjons (Jul 9, 2013)

papix8 said:


> not yet (is that only for fixing data connections (3g))? Because my problem is i can't receive any signal (so no phone calls, no sms and no internet). If this can fix also my problem could you please provide me a link to some post where it's explained how to use it? Thank you!

Click to collapse



I just did a Google search for APN Manager Pro APK and found several links.  I think they are pirated copies though so I won't link them to here.  Out of the box I couldn't get mine to read my SIM until I used that program.

I'm willing to try any ROM so I will probably try yours.  It can't make the phone any more useless than it already is.


----------



## papix8 (Jul 9, 2013)

trjons said:


> I just did a Google search for APN Manager Pro APK and found several links.  I think they are pirated copies though so I won't link them to here.  Out of the box I couldn't get mine to read my SIM until I used that program.
> 
> I'm willing to try any ROM so I will probably try yours.  It can't make the phone any more useless than it already is.

Click to collapse



ok thank you; i just installed the apk; anyway nothing happend (i still can't even get the signal strenght indicator). Did you made something else after installing that app? thank you again.


----------



## trjons (Jul 9, 2013)

papix8 said:


> ok thank you; i just installed the apk; anyway nothing happend (i still can't even get the signal strenght indicator). Did you made something else after installing that app? thank you again.

Click to collapse



My recollection is when I opened the program it immediately popped up with a list of potential APN's for connection.


----------



## electric0ant (Jul 9, 2013)

papix8 said:


> hi guys, i'm really *surprised* (ehm...i don't know the right english word for saying that i'm incredibly surprised ) to know that:
> - there is the apple iphone
> - there are goophone and zophone (clones of the original iphone)
> - there are also alps, clone of zophone (at least, somebody told me this).
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes there are definitely fakes of zophones, the thing is even the genuine apple parts are being copied, it's even easier for fakes to be copied.
If you are lucky they use the same parts, so the original zophone roms will work. 
Mine seems to be different enough for flashtool to give an error while flashing the rom from zophone posted here. it still uses same chipset, same res screen etc. 

It looks like the only way you are sure you are getting genuine goophone or zophone is to buy from them or an authorized reseller they have listed. I went with another seller as they where cheaper, and well what do you know I end up with a fake zophone.... sigh.

I think if you really want a cheap android phone, don't go for ones which are trying to copy a genuine one, there's bound to be issues. at least go for a company which are trying to make their own original phones, at least you can be sure that they will get updates of some kind, e.g. meizu or Xiaomi.

I'm actually really impressed with Meizu, I have played with the demo phones in their store in Hong Kong, good build, good OS theme, good specs and a very reasonable price.



trjons said:


> Which rom?

Click to collapse



A rom given to me by my seller, it was a CWM rom, not like all the other roms which need to be flashed by flashtool.


----------



## trjons (Jul 9, 2013)

electric0ant said:


> Yes there are definitely fakes of zophones, the thing is even the genuine apple parts are being copied, it's even easier for fakes to be copied.
> If you are lucky they use the same parts, so the original zophone roms will work.
> Mine seems to be different enough for flashtool to give an error while flashing the rom from zophone posted here. it still uses same chipset, same res screen etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you post a link to it using YouSendIt or something like that?


----------



## electric0ant (Jul 9, 2013)

trjons said:


> Can you post a link to it using YouSendIt or something like that?

Click to collapse



I can post it tomorrow, I don't have the download link that they sent with me at the moment.


----------



## cuando15 (Jul 10, 2013)

papix8, have the same i5 alps clone. This phone, worked fine for a week (full simm signal, full wi-fi) until one day, lost simm signal (wifi continue till today, fine). The problem was, that my cell phone company had blocked the imeis. After lots of calls, they repaired and restored signal. Nowadays, the phone is working, but the simm signal it's very poor (i think it's that same of you), but wifi it's very well. I think it's all a firmware problem, but the rare thing, it's that the phone worke fine, the first week.
In other threat, i've a similar problem with an n9770, and recomended, replacing /etc/firmware folder with an older build and this worke for me, but for this solution, have to know exactly, the firmware that works.





papix8 said:


> hi guys, i'm really *surprised* (ehm...i don't know the right english word for saying that i'm incredibly surprised ) to know that:
> - there is the apple iphone
> - there are goophone and zophone (clones of the original iphone)
> - there are also alps, clone of zophone (at least, somebody told me this).
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## electric0ant (Jul 10, 2013)

trjons said:


> Can you post a link to it using YouSendIt or something like that?

Click to collapse



Here's the links my seller gave me:

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=175452237&uk=2787344577
http://bangpai.taobao.com/group/thread/15082167-283100931.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.Jins45

definitely a fake zophone since they're not directing me to the zophone support forums. and that its a CWM ROM not a flashtool ROM.

to make it clear I accept no responsibilities about the result of flashing this ROM, as a warning my screen died right after flashing this rom. theoretically, it should not affect my screen as I should still be able to get into CWM even with a bad ROM, but that's what happened to me.

Update:
The phone still turns on and works, I can put a sim card into it and hear the phone ring if I call it. 
The computer detects my phone when I turn it on and plug it in.

using mtk toolkit it can detect my phone, and now it shows as a goophone....


----------



## trjons (Jul 10, 2013)

How did you figure out which was the download link?


----------



## papix8 (Jul 10, 2013)

trjons said:


> I'm willing to try any ROM so I will probably try yours.  It can't make the phone any more useless than it already is.

Click to collapse



may be there is another: 
http://androidforums.com/other-androids/687715-rom-sophone-5i.html
(btw, my phone looks like that in the picture, and i didn't tried, yet, that ROM)


PS: i tried the APN Manager PRO, but i still don't get any signal


----------



## xgreedx (Jul 10, 2013)

haha! this zophone is just like the goophone cool


----------



## papix8 (Jul 10, 2013)

xgreedx said:


> haha! this zophone is just like the goophone cool

Click to collapse



not so much if you have a clone of the zoophone (which is also a clone of the iphone) and you can't use mobile network (for calls, text, internet etc).


----------



## trjons (Jul 10, 2013)

papix8 said:


> may be there is another:
> http://androidforums.com/other-androids/687715-rom-sophone-5i.html
> (btw, my phone looks like that in the picture, and i didn't tried, yet, that ROM)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, flashtool isn't working for any ROM.

It appears to be working, goes through all of its status bar and then just hangs, and all the while nothing seems to be downloaded to the phone.


----------



## papix8 (Jul 11, 2013)

trjons said:


> Well, flashtool isn't working for any ROM.
> 
> It appears to be working, goes through all of its status bar and then just hangs, and all the while nothing seems to be downloaded to the phone.

Click to collapse



i think i had the same problem. I solved just rebooting the phone (and as soon the phone was off, the flashing process began).


----------



## LIMPODAVILOV (Jul 11, 2013)

Garrafone said:


> Me , I have one white zophone

Click to collapse



can you give it to me?


----------



## trjons (Jul 12, 2013)

papix8 said:


> i think i had the same problem. I solved just rebooting the phone (and as soon the phone was off, the flashing process began).

Click to collapse



That didn't work for me.   I think I need a CWM version.


----------



## Garrafone (Jul 14, 2013)

LIMPODAVILOV said:


> can you give it to me?

Click to collapse



Of course, but if you can explain me how to dump my rom , sorry , i dont know how to do!


----------



## Garrafone (Jul 22, 2013)

I have installed iLauncher and now i have the phone with IOS7 look but home button its not working very well with this launcher


----------



## trjons (Jul 22, 2013)

Garrafone said:


> I have installed iLauncher and now i have the phone with IOS7 look but home button its not working very well with this launcher

Click to collapse



I am still stuck. Flash tool doesn't seem to work on my phone, perhaps because its not a real Zophone but a copy (ALPS version). 

I wish there was a CWM install.


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## Garrafone (Jul 22, 2013)

I have installed ios 7 lockscreen https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appershopper.ios7lockscreen
and control center http://sommydany.store.aptoide.com/...trols/14/3526532/Control Center - iOS 7 Style
and ilauncher https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.suckga.iLauncher2 (avaiable in aptoide too)

and this is the result

http://diffus.es/user_uploads/ixr6rzbnwr.jpg

http://diffus.es/user_uploads/1ziz9yo0pf.jpg

http://diffus.es/user_uploads/eolyaz5x2q.jpg

http://diffus.es/user_uploads/clbsaav6kj.jpg

http://diffus.es/user_uploads/7spgkdsm05.jpg

:good::good::good:

iLauncher also allow icon / name change of the apps , so for "markets" im using this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.infobolsa.android
for weather https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.eltiempo.weatherapp
and for ebook reader https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.icereader


----------



## greece25 (Jul 25, 2013)

hi. i have this phone zophone i5.CPU:MT6577 CPU MODELUAL-CORE ARMv7 PROCESSOR (VFP3,NEON) SCREN 480X854 GPUOWER SGX 531 ANDROID: 4.0.2 AND ANDROID SDK VERSION: 15 (ANDROID 4.0.3 ) BUILD:ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.19 KERNEL: linux version 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 GCC #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon jul 8 20.59.39.CST 2013.
i have big big problem with the WI-FI.
SIGNAL IS POOR.2 meters from router and i have signal 1 line.2and up meters no signal.what may be wrong?
Finally i want to know if my phone is goophone or zophone.I am totaly comfused


----------



## n00boie (Jul 30, 2013)

*Zophone i5 BRICKED, HELP! :"(*

Hey guys! I flashed colonel zap's pure android rom for the zophone, and flashed it without the .img for PRELOADER as . Unfortunately, i bricked my phone and all i got was a blank screen with backlight. I couldn't turn it off, nor on. So what i did is i ran down the battery just to get it to power off, then  once it did, i plugged it in the PC and flashed the firmware again this time with the PRELOADER. Now my phone won't turn on at all, all i need is a way to get it recognized by my PC again so i can flash my backup of my original rom from MTKDroidTools. Please guys, i really really need your help. :"((


----------



## Chaos Storm (Aug 2, 2013)

trjons said:


> I am still stuck. Flash tool doesn't seem to work on my phone, perhaps because its not a real Zophone but a copy (ALPS version).
> 
> I wish there was a CWM install.

Click to collapse



Ok I finally got my Zophone Clone working 100%. It took allot of work. Google services working, I removed as many of the Chinese apps without bricking the system. I included Offline APN Editor as a system app, so you can find APN by whatever SIM is installed. Because it is a system app ignore any message about ICS, just tell it to apply APN and it will work. Google Keyboard is now the default keyboard. 

Yandex Shell is now part of the ROM as before whenever I was testing if my APK installs worked, I noticed the Apple shell would never show me these other apps but as soon as Yandex launched all my apps showed up.

Google Chrome is part of the ROM as well. When you first boot it may take at least 5 minutes as everything loads and yesi, it will be in Chinese. The first thing it will ask is to pick your default launcher. My advice is select the checkbox for default and tap Yandex.

The settings app and a few other key areas still have an iOS skin but these are things I can't or don't want to risk changing at this point.

Now, this CWM backup is about 400MB. Where is a good place to host this file? This is the first time Ive needed to host a file this big.


----------



## trjons (Aug 2, 2013)

How about YouSendIt?



Chaos Storm said:


> Ok I finally got my Zophone Clone working 100%. It took allot of work. Google services working, I removed as many of the Chinese apps without bricking the system. I included Offline APN Editor as a system app, so you can find APN by whatever SIM is installed. Because it is a system app ignore any message about ICS, just tell it to apply APN and it will work. Google Keyboard is now the default keyboard.
> 
> Yandex Shell is now part of the ROM as before whenever I was testing if my APK installs worked, I noticed the Apple shell would never show me these other apps but as soon as Yandex launched all my apps showed up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Chaos Storm (Aug 3, 2013)

trjons said:


> How about YouSendIt?

Click to collapse



Apparently You Send It has changed names and files over 50MB require membership. I think I will upload to hotfile as I am going to purchase membership there anyways since they have allot of the Samsung firmwares that I use at work.

I just finished upgrading the battery in my Alps clone using a iPhone 4S battery, was worried when it would not turn on but when I got home from work and used the special lightning cable it started charging at 2% so I guess that 4S battery was good and dead lol. Next time I have it open I need to make the wires a bit thinner as one edge of the phone bulges a bit. But all in due time which means once its in a iPhone case and I forget about it...never. 

I will post that file next chance I get. To be on the safe side, I will post my hardware info from MKTDroidTools so you can compare with yours (and anyone else)


----------



## jesse_rdz (Aug 4, 2013)

Quick question, are any of you able to get 3g network on this phone? I have Tmobile and it only connects to Edge. I have entered into engineer mode and saw that the 1700, 1900, and the 2100 bands are not enabled for WCDMA. Is this the case for all zophone i5s, or are those settings subjective to the sim card you install? Please help.


----------



## trjons (Aug 5, 2013)

Any luck?



Chaos Storm said:


> Apparently You Send It has changed names and files over 50MB require membership. I think I will upload to hotfile as I am going to purchase membership there anyways since they have allot of the Samsung firmwares that I use at work.
> 
> I just finished upgrading the battery in my Alps clone using a iPhone 4S battery, was worried when it would not turn on but when I got home from work and used the special lightning cable it started charging at 2% so I guess that 4S battery was good and dead lol. Next time I have it open I need to make the wires a bit thinner as one edge of the phone bulges a bit. But all in due time which means once its in a iPhone case and I forget about it...never.
> 
> I will post that file next chance I get. To be on the safe side, I will post my hardware info from MKTDroidTools so you can compare with yours (and anyone else)

Click to collapse


----------



## Chaos Storm (Aug 5, 2013)

trjons said:


> Any luck?

Click to collapse



https://hotfile.com/dl/237835802/d933a69/clockworkmod.zip.html

I'm unable to get device info at this time as my battery failed so I am waiting for a new one. But as long as your two button combo for ClockWork mod works, you should not have an issue.

Please, make a backup in CWM before flashing this backup just in case it does not work, this has saved me before.


----------



## trjons (Aug 5, 2013)

Chaos Storm said:


> https://hotfile.com/dl/237835802/d933a69/clockworkmod.zip.html
> 
> I'm unable to get device info at this time as my battery failed so I am waiting for a new one. But as long as your two button combo for ClockWork mod works, you should not have an issue.
> 
> Please, make a backup in CWM before flashing this backup just in case it does not work, this has saved me before.

Click to collapse



I get into CWM, I locate the file and attempt to install the zip but it aborts.  Same thing happened with every other CWM file I attempted.


----------



## Chaos Storm (Aug 5, 2013)

trjons said:


> I get into CWM, I locate the file and attempt to install the zip but it aborts.  Same thing happened with every other CWM file I attempted.

Click to collapse



Sorry my bad. This is not a flashable zip. This is a zipped up backup. Unzip the contents and it should be on your SD Card as:

clockworkmod/backup/datetimeetc

From CWM go to the backup/restore menu and restore from backup.


----------



## trjons (Aug 5, 2013)

Chaos Storm said:


> Sorry my bad. This is not a flashable zip. This is a zipped up backup. Unzip the contents and it should be on your SD Card as:
> 
> clockworkmod/backup/datetimeetc
> 
> From CWM go to the backup/restore menu and restore from backup.

Click to collapse



THAT WORKED!

Now I have to figure out how to switch the language to English 

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




trjons said:


> THAT WORKED!
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to switch the language to English

Click to collapse



Wow....this is significantly better!

It signed into Google Play store immediately.  Found my Wifi immediately and locked in.

I can place a call but it does not go through....I can answer a call but the other party can't hear me.


----------



## Garrafone (Aug 6, 2013)

jesse_rdz said:


> Quick question, are any of you able to get 3g network on this phone? I have Tmobile and it only connects to Edge. I have entered into engineer mode and saw that the 1700, 1900, and the 2100 bands are not enabled for WCDMA. Is this the case for all zophone i5s, or are those settings subjective to the sim card you install? Please help.

Click to collapse



In wich country are you?

I live in Spain using Vodafone network and here 3G is over 2100 and 900, and in big cities i dont have any problem, the phone always connect to 3G over 2100 (i think WCDMA 2000 is in fact the band as we know as 2100, but is only an idea), but in little cities or in rural areas i only have Edge because im not able to connect to WCDMA 900.

I have just made an experiment, i have disabled EGSM 900 in engineer mode under baseband mode and tomorrow i will try because the phone shows WCDMA 900 enabled, tomorrow i can tell you if disabling EGSM 900 is possible to disable Edge and force the phone to connect to WCDMA networks under 900mhz

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------




Chaos Storm said:


> https://hotfile.com/dl/237835802/d933a69/clockworkmod.zip.html
> 
> I'm unable to get device info at this time as my battery failed so I am waiting for a new one. But as long as your two button combo for ClockWork mod works, you should not have an issue.
> 
> Please, make a backup in CWM before flashing this backup just in case it does not work, this has saved me before.

Click to collapse



How to install CWM in the zophone?

Thank you


----------



## jesse_rdz (Aug 6, 2013)

Garrafone said:


> In wich country are you?
> 
> I live in Spain using Vodafone network and here 3G is over 2100 and 900, and in big cities i dont have any problem, the phone always connect to 3G over 2100 (i think WCDMA 2000 is in fact the band as we know as 2100, but is only an idea), but in little cities or in rural areas i only have Edge because im not able to connect to WCDMA 900.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Chaos Storm (Aug 6, 2013)

trjons said:


> THAT WORKED!
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to switch the language to English
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm. It is possible that the two phones are slightly different. Did you make a CWM backup? If you did you can use the files from my CWM to make yours the same. 

You will need root access. You will need Root Explorer and Titanium Backup. Root explorer might be part of your original ROM if you need Titanium Backup you can just grab the app from one of the many download sites.

I am posting this from my phone when I get ob my computer I will give you full directions.

And for other posters this CWM backup is for clones of the Zophone NOT the actual Zophone.  Gettibg CWM on these devices is hard due to the closed design. Every clone is different.


----------



## trjons (Aug 6, 2013)

Chaos Storm said:


> Hmm. It is possible that the two phones are slightly different. Did you make a CWM backup? If you did you can use the files from my CWM to make yours the same.
> 
> You will need root access. You will need Root Explorer and Titanium Backup. Root explorer might be part of your original ROM if you need Titanium Backup you can just grab the app from one of the many download sites.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A lot of things that weren't working on the stock rom now work so I'm hoping its just an APN issue?


----------



## Chaos Storm (Aug 6, 2013)

trjons said:


> A lot of things that weren't working on the stock rom now work so I'm hoping its just an APN issue?

Click to collapse



Your phone may have a different radio/baseband. Will have to find out where that is stored and see if it xan be flashed.


----------



## trjons (Aug 6, 2013)

Chaos Storm said:


> Your phone may have a different radio/baseband. Will have to find out where that is stored and see if it xan be flashed.

Click to collapse



Is that on the screen cap image I have of my Imei, model etc?


----------



## Garrafone (Aug 6, 2013)

jesse_rdz said:


> I live in the USA. I see the boxes next to the different bands, but for some reason it doesn't allow me to enable them.

Click to collapse



Due to our baseband, mine allow WCDMA 2000,1900,850,800 and 900

Mine Zophone has MT6628 chipset and i cant find how to change our baseband yet, for devices with chipset MT6620 (oldest version of MT6628) there is an apk to switch basebands, like defy baseband switcher

Maybe in the future a simillar apk will appear, because lot of chinese MTK6577 phones are in stores now with MT6628


----------



## Garrafone (Aug 7, 2013)

Nothing, even with EGSM disabled the Zophone is unable to connect to WCDMA GSM 900, it only uses GPRS if Edge disabled


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## sanctus.solo (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everyone..
I writing from spain....ive read all post in this forum....more than 500 post and I still can NOT install GoApp Play in my Zophone.

I have micro -sim one screen 840x  and after flahs it again (I turn it on brik after flash with goophone i5 lite rom) with D09 of 4PDA forum I have now a new rom, chinese, but all works.....but I CAN not install Market...

I try to move files to system/app but Phone says me that I cant move them to App/system....and can change permision .

?any solution?

THKS in advance from spain and sorry my bad english.

Reading you all time...!!!1


----------



## lokapacity (Aug 7, 2013)

Chaos Storm said:


> I'm unable to get device info at this time as my battery failed so I am waiting for a new one. But as long as your two button combo for ClockWork mod works, you should not have an issue.
> 
> Please, make a backup in CWM before flashing this backup just in case it does not work, this has saved me before.

Click to collapse



Hi, all!
I did the above backup via CWM-restore. Backup was successful, but the phone permanently rebooted. I only saw the Mediatek logo, no android logo -> reboot in Loop.

I was quite shure, that this Image could fit my phone with following specs from  MTKDroid:

Hardware : MT6577 (MT6589 is Fake!)
Model : iPhone5
Build number : ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.18
Build date UTC : 20130407-060203
Android  v : 4.2.0
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V14, 2012/09/22 13:55
Kernel v : 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Sun Apr 7 13:57:55 CST 2013
Uboot build v : MAIN2.2.ubt.3664
LCD Driver IC : 1-nt35510_mipi

Any idea?
Thanks.


----------



## Garrafone (Aug 7, 2013)

sanctus.solo said:


> Hello everyone..
> I writing from spain....ive read all post in this forum....more than 500 post and I still can NOT install GoApp Play in my Zophone.
> 
> I have micro -sim one screen 840x  and after flahs it again (I turn it on brik after flash with goophone i5 lite rom) with D09 of 4PDA forum I have now a new rom, chinese, but all works.....but I CAN not install Market...
> ...

Click to collapse



Quita las aplicaciones del system app que has instalado

Métete en aptoide.com, descárgalo e instálalo, busca Google play services e instálalo, y a continuación busca google play y dale a otros repositorios, en la primera página verás que hay uno que pone Play store (4.3.10) con mas de 200k descargas, instálalo

A mí así me ha funcionado y además, tengo acceso a la sincronización de contactos y calendario con la cuenta de google. Lo pongo en inglés porque está prohibido escribir en otros idiomas aquí 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Erase system/app files that you have installed, go to aptoide.com and install, search for google play services and install, and then search google play and in other repositories install too, Play Store (4.3.10) with more than 200k downloads

With this method i have google sync working propperly , with contact and calendar sync


----------



## sanctus.solo (Aug 7, 2013)

thkns Garrafone..... I will try it!!!.

1. Delete all google app in /system/app  or in /system/app/cn  or system/app/en ????

2. Go to aptoide.  .... OK

3. Download play services / and then go to google play 4.3.1...OK..


I will try this night . TOmorrow copy the "last final".....thkns Garrafone...


----------



## Garrafone (Aug 7, 2013)

sanctus.solo said:


> thkns Garrafone..... I will try it!!!.
> 
> 1. Delete all google app in /system/app  or in /system/app/cn  or system/app/en ????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Borra solo las que hayas añadido tu, yo esque no había tocado esas carpetas, tendrás que borrar las que hayas añadido ¿te acuerdas? si no quizás puedas verlo en fecha de modificación o algo parecido, si no te sale mándame mensaje privado! :good:

---------------

Delete only google app that you have added !


----------



## sanctus.solo (Aug 8, 2013)

(

Bad news.... Impossible to delete any file on /system/app . The same problem in /system/app.cn and /system/app.en

Phone shows an error menssage : "impossible to acces to file. System folder"...and I cant move, delete, paste anything in those 3 folders...IMPOSIBBLE.

I see all files by google on App folder and I see a play store .APK on /system/app.en  but I can not copy/paste or delete.
The same in System/app folder....impossible to delete anything.

Of course Im ROOT, and use this file manager program : "file manager".

I do not know if I use the best file manager program or not....

Ive tried the steps you gave to me, and that works.....(ply store, aptoide....all steps 1 by 1...) and...that worked....but only for 5 minutes...Phone conect to play store...and when I go out of program and I start it again....go the fatal error "aplicacion se ha cerrado subitamente.." or something like that...

In other hand, and the same time, when I tried to install play market, it has start on back the "chinesse wheater apk"...and I have it all the time running and I can not close it. It is permanent on notification bar....and impossible to close...(im bad on chineese...of course..) ?can I delete chinesse apllications (by MTK tools) or any program.. (I see in P4dA that is not a very good task to eliminate this applications...Am I right???

Sorry my english....and lot thnks to you for this help....Im very happy wiht phone but in this point im very very " K.O" with this "big" problems to me.....

THKS....

note...Im Pepephone tooo.....


----------



## sanctus.solo (Aug 12, 2013)

Ohh...and now....camera go down and do not starts.....

It s really the worst smatph. ive ever had.....oohh my gog...simple is full of gags, lags....terrible....plese never buy a zophone i5  (dont mind if 6575.. 6577 -....dont mind....is the worst around the world......

Now I have:

1 . No gapps.. (and dont have the way yo put it on)
2.  NO GPS Signal
3.  NO CAmera (no start any camera app installed)
4.  3G signal goes down several times in an hour...
5.  Phone restarts by itself ast any time.....

Ohhh...what a bad bad bad phone.....never never never buy zophone....they are really pretty....but only to see...never for use them....

(   (


----------



## mufflerexoz (Aug 14, 2013)

Pax!!! said:


> There is 2 zophone revisions:
> 1. mtk6575, 854x480, microSIM
> 2. mtk6577, 960x540, nanoSIM
> 
> And fw for 1 and 2 versions

Click to collapse



can someone reupload firmware for mtk6575 v1? the link is broken


----------



## manymode (Aug 14, 2013)

*Need also firmware v2 please*



mufflerexoz said:


> can someone reupload firmware for mtk6575 v1? the link is broken

Click to collapse



I need firmware v2


----------



## TheCrazyDirectioner (Aug 14, 2013)

We really need a proper forum for Goophone and Zophone. 
Does anyone know of a pure android ROM or how to disable iOS interface on the ROM that comes with it? There are a lot of people referring to "stock ROM" and the link is broken so I don't know if this is stock as in the ROM that came with the phone or stock as in stock/pure/vanilla android.
It seems you are able to turn off the iOS as described on the phone's website http://zophone.hk/?product-8.html but it's all in Chinese
Any help?


----------



## TheCrazyDirectioner (Aug 17, 2013)

Garrafone said:


> Borra solo las que hayas añadido tu, yo esque no había tocado esas carpetas, tendrás que borrar las que hayas añadido ¿te acuerdas? si no quizás puedas verlo en fecha de modificación o algo parecido, si no te sale mándame mensaje privado! :good:
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Delete only google app that you have added !

Click to collapse



Speak English on XDA forums please


----------



## sanctus.solo (Aug 20, 2013)

**** solved ****

**** 90% solved ***

To all who want to install app market (play store) and fix all problems to fix GPS there is a quick way to do it:

*only just dial : *#9000# and then phone restarst....*

It take about 6 minuts to restart again and when restarst, please, do not do anything and power off again the phone.

Whith phone turned off, wait until you fell "fzzzz" vibration and then, turn on again.....and.....THAHA..... YOU HAVE:

1. ALL CHINESE APP will be deleted.
2. APP STORE complety full working.
3. FIX GPS ...now I found 11 satellites less 2 minutes.
4. System is now more quickly....


But....now I see a menssage on camera : It do not starts. It promt a menssage like : "turn off flashlight ......" and then turn off camara....

?any idea about this matter ??.....now I have a good phone...but I have NO CAMERA......ooohhhh.....never ending story.......

PLEASE...HELP:....if any boby know how i can fix this camera problem Iill be pay by paypal....!!!

THNKS in advnace...from spain!!!


----------



## westsidecustoms (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey there guys, I bought the Zophone i5 nano sim version from dhgate and it didn't come with the vip card but everything was all good for a few months until a few days ago, I don't receive any texts and when i send a message I get this error " unfortunately messaging has stopped" this also happens just when i get a txt so i cant view it and at times i dont get calls as well...... someone please help this phones useless


----------



## riki007 (Aug 26, 2013)

trjons said:


> I'm desperate to improve the stability of mine.
> 
> According to the system info screen I have this model:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Trjons,

it seems that we have the same equipment, but I unfortunately I have deleted the software in my telefoonie and nowhere can I find the correct version of it. Could you provide me with your phone software, in particular I'm talking about PRELOADER.BIN and DSP_DL. 
Regards Ryszard


----------



## sanctus.solo (Aug 28, 2013)

HI again...

has anybody solution to camera crash in zophone i5  micro sim ???? 

Pleasee.....very aprecc. any ansswer.....I have no camera...Am I alone in this matter??? Yoour camera on zophone works fine????

THKS


----------



## trjons (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone want to buy mine?

I am giving up using it. I tried listing it on eBay but it is apparently a banned item.


----------



## Arenas99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,
does anyone have the correct firmware for MT6575 zophone i5. I hope someone has the right I've already tried some but never had the right.

thanks for your help.


----------



## mkursadulusoy (Oct 9, 2013)

trjons said:


> Does anyone want to buy mine?
> 
> I am giving up using it. I tried listing it on eBay but it is apparently a banned item.

Click to collapse



i want to buy it .


----------



## hensk (Oct 13, 2013)

sanctus.solo said:


> **** solved ****
> 
> **** 90% solved ***
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you slove this issue m8


----------



## sanctus.solo (Oct 14, 2013)

No....issue do not solve...

It is a bug in ROOM....It can not solve if you install this room.

Lookin for original full working room...but it is impossible....if you download original chinesse room (upgrade room) it may be solve camera issue...but until now I do not find any "upgrade original chinesse room" that solves all issues of phone.

I've send back my two zophone, I bought last week an original i5 from apple....and....dear friends....this is really a good phone....Forget zophone...is much better to spent $450 instead $110 in a good good phone....this is my opinion... NEVER NERVER BUY this chisneese clones....ALLWAYS this copys has bugs, bad material quality....ect....

that all on my way on chines clones.....from last weekk : NEVER NEVER MORE......


----------



## Kavik (Feb 26, 2013)

Howdy--

I wanted to create this thread to serve as a hub to consolidate information on the Zophone i5 similar to the thread available for the Goophone i5.  

The thread is open to general Q&A as well as development related content and software updates.

-----------------------------------------

Some of the goals I would like to see accomplished here:


Posting available stock and alternative ROMs
Sharing of useful information and fixes
Development of an English CWM recovery
Tips on installing Google Play and apps
Getting connectivity issues resolved


Key Information and Links

Official website:  www.zophone.hk
Official forum:  http://bbs.zophone.hk/forum.php  (requires Chinese cell phone SMS to register)

Zophone i5 unboxing video on YouTube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmPF5HWNUgo

4PDA (Russian) thread:  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=414697
Chinamobiles.org (German) thread: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32489



-------

I will continue to add more information and tips as they become available.  Please PM me anything you would like added.


----------



## trbetala (Oct 16, 2013)

*where is the special flash tool link?*



matrix2831 said:


> Waooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My phone is restore now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Matrix -- I cant seem to download the flash tool for i5 on this Page. although i have the d09.zip file. 

Can you help me with the tool? seems like i am stuck in the same position as you... my phone is stuck in bootloop mode... will really appreciate if you can help me with this sp flash tool for i5... the regular flash tool doesnt have the "open update file" option... thanks!


----------



## Zambezia11 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Help*

Hello, this problem, restore the phone after brick the phone was installed cwm but did reset the phone and once again become a "brick." Le can throw me for backup:
Hardware: MT6577 (mt6589 is Fake!)
Model: iPhone5
Build number: ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.20
Build date UTC: 20130817-033956
Android v: 4.2.1 4.2.0 is also nice
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V17, 2012/10/30 12:21
Kernel v: 3.0.13 (administrator @ ubuntu) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC)) # 1 SMP Sat Aug 17 11:32:47 CST 2013
I will be very grateful!

The phone was purchased from copy-store.ru
Sorry for the English, I'm from Russia


----------



## Roeland790 (Nov 23, 2013)

*3G*

Hello,

Anyone has a solution for the 3G problem on the Zophone i5?


I have T-Mobile NL and I can't get the 3G working.
Tried almost everything that I could find on the Internet, but nothing works..
Is this a software problem?

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




mstrkvsh said:


> hi, G apps are Google apps. navigator, maps, places etc...
> 
> 
> My zophone is totally useless now,,,, from gps not working to sd cards damaged and now i can't even install any app....
> ...

Click to collapse






Excellent that you got your Phone is working again!
Did you have trouble with the 3G connection? 
Mine is still not working,, Tried almost everything that I could find on Internet...
Can you help me with the Original ROM? Maybe that will help me...


----------



## chang_haha (Dec 7, 2013)

*did I brick it ?*

Hi, everyone 
I'm new here after purchased a zophone i5 pro, it was a great phone
and I rooted it.

after the root, it worked fine, gps and google account didn't work (I was about to look for it)
I deleted some chinese apps.
but when I installed this app SOFTKEY ENABLE PRO 
the phone asked to re-boot, so I did

and then it blocks in start-up screen (apple logo) and it just keeps vibrate(1 time, like when you reboot your phone) every 20 seconds

turned if off and turned it on, it keeps showing apple logo for hours now

once it appeared to the wallpaper and a pop-up window says 'luancher has stopped' and 'UI has stopped working' something like that

I clicked OK, and it keeps poping up again and again.

what should I do ? did I just brick my phone (panic mode)
pleas help



thank you to all your advices in advance

battery is full, I just charged it all night

edit :
I bought this zophone from fastcardtech
described as MTK6589
I checked with Antutu, it has 13xxx score

after reading all these pages, I have no clue what to do first
please help


----------



## IVREO (Dec 18, 2013)

*Zophone,  its possible to flash another rom with more language support than just engl*



Garrafone said:


> Just received one Zophone i5 nano sim card 6577
> 
> I dosnt have it rooted, its possible to flash another rom with more language support than just english/chinese?
> 
> Thank you very much

Click to collapse



Friend and countryman,

 came to solve the problem. I just got the same device and have the same problems you describe.

Thanks

(Amigo y conpatriota, 
llegaste a resolver el problema. Yo acabo de recibir el mismo dispositivo y me encuentro con los mismos problemas que describes.
Gracias)


----------



## Garrafone (Dec 18, 2013)

IVREO said:


> Friend and countryman,
> 
> came to solve the problem. I just got the same device and have the same problems you describe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install this. The "Settings" app dont change but the apps will work in your local language

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.c_lis.ccl.morelocale

(Instalen esto, no funcionará la aplicación "ajustes" en español, pero el resto de aplicaciones si que funcionarán en español)


----------



## IVREO (Dec 18, 2013)

Garrafone said:


> Install this. The "Settings" app dont change but the apps will work in your local language
> 
> [morelocale 2]
> 
> (Instalen esto, no funcionará la aplicación "ajustes" en español, pero el resto de aplicaciones si que funcionarán en español)

Click to collapse



Thanks friend,

I've tried the 'MoreLocale 2', but nothing changes, I guess that is because the device is not rooted. In "Language & input" appears 'Language - Spanish', but the entire system is still in English.

Sorry to abuse your generosity, you know how to remove applications that come installed on the ROM itself?.

From the store I bought the device has passed me a ROM (MP_mt77_h918_v08s_kaiy_ics_sw_ephone_20130318-184441_zho), you think this ROM will solve anything?

Thanks so much for your help.



_____________________________________________________________________________________________
Gracias amigo,

Ya he probado el 'morelocale 2', pero no cambia nada, supongo que es porque no está rooteado el dispositivo. En "Language & input", aparece 'Language - Español', pero todo el sistema sigue en inglés.

Perdona que abuse de tu generosidad, sabs cómo eliminar las aplicaciones que vienen instaladas en la propia ROM.

Desde la tienda que compré el dispositivo me ha pasado una ROM (MP_mt77_h918_v08s_kaiy_ics_sw_ephone_20130318-184441_zho), tú crees que esta ROM resolverá algo?

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## RazerXXV (Jan 17, 2014)

*My Zophone i5 cannot access to clockworkmod/ Factory reset/ Recovery reboot*

My Zophone i5 cannot access to clockworkmod/ Factory reset/ Recovery reboot

When I turn off my phone and do the
(Volume down + Power Button)
It all just turn to scum -.-
It will not reboot and an apple with a line on itself displays in and I am stucked on it.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## IVREO (Jan 17, 2014)

RazerXXV said:


> My Zophone i5 cannot access to clockworkmod/ Factory reset/ Recovery reboot
> 
> When I turn off my phone and do the
> (Volume down + Power Button)
> ...

Click to collapse



My Zophone does the same. 
I am looking for a Recovery that is compatible with this device for replace the factory Recovery.

Regards
IVREO


----------



## IVREO (Jan 17, 2014)

First, i'm sorry, my English isn't good.

I bought the pro i5 Zophone (http://www.fastcardtech.com/goods.php?id=8696 ) device and have the following problems:
1.	The information from the seller says that the device is a Zophone and not true (see image). It is manufactured by KAIY, curiously the same manufacturer of a clone iPhone which sold on AliExpress and was removed by the complaints received.
2.	The information that the seller says is a QuadCore processor (MTK6589) and is really a DualCore (MTK6577)
3.	The information from the seller says that the device has a power of 13,800 (Antutu Benchmark) and is actually 7,771.
4.	The information from the seller says that the device has a screen resolution 1280x720 but resolution is 960x540
5.	When I bought it, they said the forum that the seller could send me set to Spanish and have received the device with English and Chinese language. I was unable to configure the Spanish language. Through the utility "MoreLocale 2" changes the set-up of the system language and some messages but applications are in English or Chinese.
6.	"Play store" can be installed but not working. It appears that when "Google Play Services" detects any inconsistencies in the OS, it stops and "Play Store" stops working.
7.	"Recovery mode" not working. The device starts in Recovery mode, but none of their functions works
8.	The MAC of WiFi, changes each time is enabled. It is a very serious problem because it prevents the establishment of policies for access to the router control based on MAC. This is a problem already identified in other devices-iPhone Clone fake.
9.	The GPS does not work.
10.	Function to download EPO does not work.


----------



## Jeffron84 (Jul 10, 2014)

*zophone i5s stuck at intial logon screen*

Hello, 

Phone - Zophone i5s(bought from dhgate)

My phone is stuck in intiall boot screen with apple logo and not going any further.

I have tried factory restore too(volume down button+power button) menu is in chinese.

is it possible to install stock anroid now?

Need help please

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Presko (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi sorry for my silly question but is there any custom firmware with some fixes in it for zophone i5 with mt 6575 because i looked all over xda 4pda and other sourc3es and i cant find any other the original one in panadawill there used to be but links are dead can some one help me and hopefully to update the info in the first post ?


----------

